# Die dümmsten Namen auf RP-Servern...



## ego1899 (30. März 2008)

Weiß nich ob es so einen Thread schon gibt, hab keinen vergleichbaren gefunden, wundert mich eigentlich. Also falls es einen gibt is der hier wohl überflüssig und kann gelöscht werden... ^^

Also ich finds echt schlimm was man sich mittlerweile so antun muss was die Namensgebung auf RP-Servern so betrifft, daher hier ein kleiner Auszug für die die davon glücklicherweise nicht betroffen sind... ^^ 
Hab schon viele dumme gesehen, aber vor nich mal 5 min gab es wieder ein tolles Beispiel daher musste dieser Thread jetzt einfach sein... ^^ 
Viele davon sind logischerweise auch sehr niedrig vom Level her und daher leider meist auch nich im Arsenal erfasst als Beweis sozusagen aber glaubt mir es gibt sie ^^ Spiele auf KdV ma so nebenbei... 
Betreibe selber äußerst selten RP da das gar nich so mein Ding is, spiele aber da weil die Spieler da einfach angenehmer sind, man nich ständig von nem 70er namens AlliKillerMiller oder was weiß ich totgeschlagen wird und weil man eben die Option hat falls man doch ma Bock auf RP hat... Finds halt schade für die Leute die Spaß an RP haben aber naja... Versteh halt auch nich warum Blizz in der hinsicht mehr unternimmt.
Bin gespannt auf eure Beiträge. Achtung festhalten:


Sturmwindd
Geldautomat
Müllerknilch
Borisbecker
Hehrtabscberlin
Macgyver (auch wenn Mac Gyver cool is keine frage... ^^)

mir fallen jetzt irgendwie grad nich mehr ein aber Updates folgen ^^ auch von doofen englischen so wie:

Shadowfist
Killermaster

und natürlich die Spam-Bot Gold für Geld Namen wie:

Suwdyoztjvqk

und viele viele mehr... also bitte, tobt euch aus!


----------



## JacobyVII (30. März 2008)

schweinbein ist mir unergekommen


----------



## Crâshbâsh (30. März 2008)

ich finde es dumm das wenn leute schon ihre namen in englisch schreiben sie meist nie richtig schreiben -.-


----------



## Brisk7373 (30. März 2008)

naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen : 

CSI Orgrimmar 
und 
Mopedclub Orgrimmar 
musste voll lachen .


----------



## agolbur (30. März 2008)

ne "nackte" blutelfe namens wursthaufen


----------



## Maternus (30. März 2008)

- Kühlschrank
- Klohdeckel
- Jeder Name der sich auf die gespielte Klasse bezieht (Druidekenny o.ä.)
- OoinfinityoO


----------



## Megamage (30. März 2008)

Diesen Thread gibt es schon benutze due SUFU. Gibt es auch schon mit Gildennamen!

Aber auf meinem server gibt ne gilde: Badeverein Orgrimmar


----------



## FlatPro (30. März 2008)

Nen Schurke namens Mastdarm... da gibts noch nen Hexer namens Fichtenmoped


----------



## ego1899 (30. März 2008)

Mastdarm und Wursthaufen, unbezahlbar xD

und Druidenkenny is auch so ein Ding, dazu sag ich nur: Schurkenandi


----------



## Mortiferûs (30. März 2008)

also zu gildennamen hab ich gesehn

-is AFK Bier holn
-insert scarry name hier
-Westcoastfront
-Sprühwurst

und namen kamen mir noch nich soviele unter ^^

-Bofrost
-Eismann (ich schätze das isn twink v Bofrost ^^)
-thedogfather


----------



## -aIkYo- (30. März 2008)

n magier names "klobürste"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (30. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Diesen Thread gibt es schon benutze due SUFU. Gibt es auch schon mit Gildennamen!



das heißt SuFu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja manche Leute sind einfach nicht so einfallsreich.
Kann man nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## eti123 (30. März 2008)

In IF hab ich mal einen Zwergen Hunter gesehen, der "Säufer" geheissen hat, und sein Pet (ein Wildschwein) "Merkel"…
Also ist beim Pet gestanden:"Merkel, Begleiter von Säufer"^^


----------



## gvpn (30. März 2008)

-Aldibrot
-Ikillyou (als pala) xD
-Ehemann o_O
-Killerjaeger (pet hieß wie auch sonst... "killerpet")


----------



## Te-Rax (30. März 2008)

<<<Horst>>>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fab52002 (30. März 2008)

Wie so oft trifft es heute unsere Freunde die Schurken.


Namen wie:
Darkrouge
Killerrouge
Rougemaster
Holyrouge

Nun an sich schon nich sonderlich kreativ ...

Das Problem ist aber ein anderes.
Das englische Wort für Schurke ist "Rogue" keinesfalls "Rouge".
Bei Rouge handelt es sich um Schminke (Wiki eintrag).

Achtet mal bei eurem Server drauf den Fehler machen echt viele. Im chat beim Gruppensuchen etc. geht das vll noch, ich weiss auch das ich viele Fehler mache, aber bei Namen sollte man sich evtl. Mühe geben.


----------



## Scorbut (30. März 2008)

Mir ist letztens einer untergekommen der hieß "Ohnene"!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxtronic (30. März 2008)

Sgtklötenkrampf 
Ausgesprochen SagentKlötenkrampf aber der hat sich unbenannt


----------



## Königmarcus (30. März 2008)

gestern aufm  bg n warlock gesehen.. namens : "Ichfurzdichtot" ROFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (30. März 2008)

naja kenne eigentlich nur so sachen wie Klo, Popel und solche sachen.
solche namen stören mich aber eigentlich weniger (spiele auch auf nem pvp server die meiste zeit)
namen die mich wirklich stören sind wie schon gesagt Sturmwindd (das ist echt arm) oder bloodykiller o.Ä

mfG


----------



## Megamage (30. März 2008)

Einers heisst Killerking in meiner Gilde...


----------



## Nagostyrian (30. März 2008)

und sowas auf nem rp server? das is traurig...
btw: auf todeswache lief mir einst n hexer namens fußpilz über den weg...


----------



## Darkrex (30. März 2008)

Also auf meinem server gibt es einen zwerg schurken namens
DARMZOTTE
darauf  hin sagte ich zu ihm:,,meinse nicht da ist ne namensänderung fällig?´´
er:,,ne auf keinen fall den gebe ich nie mehr her!´´
ROFL
oder die gilde,,noobs united´´ LoL


----------



## Jarbur (30. März 2008)

War vor 2 Jahren mal mit jemanden in der GRuppe der sich "Derarsch" genannt hat. War so gesehen eigentlich ein netter Kerl der auch wegen Gildenbeitritt gefragt hat. Aber wegen des Namens wollte Ihn keiner aufnehmen. ^^


----------



## Black Muffin (30. März 2008)

Kenne einen Filzbart
OMG, da würde ich mir ein Farmmakro erstellen dafür...


----------



## Elinya (30. März 2008)

Der geilste Gildenname den ich je gesehen habe:

OMG ich zerhack dich!


Und bei uns gibt nen Jäger namens Ketchup und sein Pet heisst Currywurst.


----------



## Vanier (30. März 2008)

Also ich kenne z.B.

Issmawas
Watdikandu
Einerdaichja
Niegesehen
Nixgehtmehr

und ähnliche.

P.S.: Die meisten der oben genannten chars sind 70​


----------



## Thiles (30. März 2008)

n hunter der hieß "Gehirnhaut" und sein pet "Entzündung"


----------



## Moralis (30. März 2008)

bei mir aufen  RP Server war mal nen Jäger der hieß Donnerstag und sein Pet Freitag..wie einfallslos
Was ich auch schon gesehen habe war ne Gilde die sich "Grillfreunde Silbersee" genannt hatte und der Spieler davon hieß Säufer und sein Pet Bier..musste nur noch lachen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (30. März 2008)

Was auch noch cool ist , ist 
ixijimmyixi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kassierer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD


----------



## ego1899 (30. März 2008)

Jarbur schrieb:


> War vor 2 Jahren mal mit jemanden in der GRuppe der sich "Derarsch" genannt hat. War so gesehen eigentlich ein netter Kerl der auch wegen Gildenbeitritt gefragt hat. Aber wegen des Namens wollte Ihn keiner aufnehmen. ^^



Derarsch kenn ich auch, spielt auch aufm KdV ^^


----------



## Exid (30. März 2008)

ich hab schon ma einen Orc gesehen der sich "Mikrowelle" genannt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufm RP Server.......

oda... Wurstbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (30. März 2008)

Bratwurst
Pitakebab

Und ne Gilde:

Hordentlich aufs Maul

Und Arena Team:

Horde klaut bei KiK


Beim Arena Team name war ich sauer


----------



## MoGyM (30. März 2008)

Moralis schrieb:


> Was ich auch schon gesehen habe war ne Gilde die sich "Grillfreunde Silbersee" genannt hatte und der Spieler davon hieß Säufer und sein Pet Bier..musste nur noch lachen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie geil, der silbersee is bei mir ganz in der nähe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab mal nen dudu namens Udud und nen tauren schami namens Taurenschami gesehn xD


----------



## Galzan (30. März 2008)

Jäger : Paris , Pet : Hilton ... Ich konnte nicht mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## renck (30. März 2008)

Meine Gilde hieß früher mal 
Briefmarkensammler e.V.


----------



## tabbanus (30. März 2008)

lol bei uns gibts Anús und Imbahealer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RT.Methos (30. März 2008)

Hab sogar schon angefangen Screenshots mit den Namen zu sammeln. Den Leuten fällt wohl sonst nichts ein -.-
Alles level 70 Chars:

Tanko, der Off Warri
Dolchy, der Schurke
Frostfeuer, der Mage
Adrenalina, Jägerin
Ausrasti, Vergelter Pala
Bowzer, Schami
Chàos, Hexer
Drachen, Priester
Druidus, der... na?
Eisenohr, Pala
Fischi, Warri
Heidilein, Gnomen Kriegerin
Meuchlus, der Schurke
Monströsia, Hexe
Pestruferin, Hexe
Planlos, Jägerin
Powerelf, N811 Warri
Sahara, Priesterin
Schâtten, Schurke
Schlachthoof, Tauren Krieger
Shurka, UD Schurke
Sturmstift, Schurke
Tailgunner, Schurke
Tanki, MS Krieger
Terrorhoof, Taure Verstärker-Schami
Unkrauti, Druide
Untoti, UD Schurke
Wildchild, Krieger
Zerstörius, Hexer
Ledzepelin, Mage
Kotz, UD Priester
Nusszopf, Orc Warri
Pfefferle, Troll Mage

Außerdem ne Ally Arena 5on5 Gruppe: "geh doch pve du kackboon"

MfG ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. März 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Einers heisst Killerking in meiner Gilde...



Ja kein Wunder wenn ich mir den Namen deiner Gilde ansehe........


----------



## Occasus (30. März 2008)

Shadowassasin, Darkassasin, Nigthslayer und die ganze Palette. Am besten wenn ihr noch ein paar von denen reinhaut: °^`´

naja ein freund von mir nennt sich kleinstrumpf, kurzstrumpf, strumpfi und keinstrumpf ^^

Lecken ist ja auch nicht gerade der schönste Name. <--- Ziemlich guter Mage


LOL!!!! 

ZITAT(*Megamage* @ 30.03.2008, 16:00) 

Einers heisst Killerking in meiner Gilde...


----------



## Humfred (30. März 2008)

Alles schon gesehen, nur manchmal Frage ich mich warum die nicht mal 8€ und damit den Char ordentlich bennenen?

Käsekruste, Wurstbrot ( Wie oben genannt )
Oder es gibt auch einige Pets die toll genannt wurden:

Hordenkilla
Allianzfresser
usw. kennt ihr bestimmt =)

MfG, Hum


----------



## duidyou (30. März 2008)

Der mege meines ´Freundes :
*Wasser-o-mat*
Heilig Prister :
*Schodowpriest* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Naja das mit dem Priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. März 2008)

Mortiferûs schrieb:


> also zu gildennamen hab ich gesehn
> 
> -is AFK Bier holn
> -insert scarry name hier
> ...



Nein ich bin dem Twink von Bofrost begegnet: Bifrost

oh man sind die echt lächerlich. DasLächerlichste, was ich an Namen je fabriziert habe sind Herewithoutu(auf einem normalen pvp) und Blacklady(auch ein normaler pvp), spiele auch auf nem rp und da hab ich nur sinnige namen gewählt.


----------



## Arongar (30. März 2008)

lüllefutfut
"der"
und noch unzählige die mir grad net einfallen^^
auch wenns net von nem rp server is, solche namen stören mich doch schon sehr


wie hat einer im wow forum geshcrieben "ich kann nut te nicht im forum schreiben, aber ich kann ein auf 70 lvln


----------



## Klamm (30. März 2008)

kenn nen schami der heisst unrat und nen tank der hiess colaflasche musste sich aber umbennen und mein mage heisst klamm der ist immer arm


----------



## Der echte Khronos (30. März 2008)

Beste Namen finde ich, welche auf meinem Server sind
Affenfleisch, ein Jäger namens Jäga, Ilil -.-, ja das ist echt ein Name auf meinem Server!
ein Gnomkrieger namens Taurenschami
dann wäre da noch Wowzocker
und zu guter letzt Wenjuckts ein Druide


----------



## kotzekocher (30. März 2008)

Zackbumtot, Schurke  da habe ich mich echt mal in den Dreck gehauen als der mich weggenietet hat.


----------



## Drâyk (30. März 2008)

moinsen,
in miener gilde ist wer mit namen chaoskiller... find ich auch ein wenig fantasilos.

achja ego 1899... wenn du das auf dem bild bist muss ich gestehen das du recht gut aussiehst xD
und wenns nur deine freundin ist: gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Drynwin (30. März 2008)

da hat sich einer von Haqur in Istdasklar umbenannt XD so en freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


andersrum würd ichs ja verstehen aber so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulk² (30. März 2008)

Ich mach nen neuen char auf RP Server.

Ich logg ein und vor mir steht ein Tauren Jäger namens Schâdôwdêâth, der ROFL schreit. RP abgehakt.


----------



## Arahtor (30. März 2008)

hast du schonmal daran gedacht, dass es vllt nur bankchars sind und die leute mit dieses nur mal zum Zeitvertreib zoggen.


----------



## Kskz0r (30. März 2008)

naja ich find silentdeath geil fürn schurken xDD
naja und so sachen wie Medivh oder keal usw^^


----------



## Rhokan (30. März 2008)

Naja hab ma im BG ne Gilde namens "WoW-Gangsters" gesehen .... mh.. nen männlicher n811 der Legenda hieß *würg* diverse Wanksta, gangsta und paladinas sin mir auch schon untergekommen


sowas aufm RP-Server is schlimm, vor allem wenn man dann fragt ob sie überhaupt wissen was das heißt und die keine ahnung haben


----------



## Sarkash (30. März 2008)

Ork Startgebiet lag ma ne Leiche " Hodenriss ".

Die Namen die man im Pvp recht oft sieht:

-Imbapro

-Supersmasher

-Superstar ( sogar im Arsenal)

-Ultrakiller/killor

-Master(klasse zB hunter, fighter usw)

Dann Fraktionsabhängig : Allimetzler, Alliraider(war glaub ich gilde?^^), Hordenhunter.

Was mir sonst noch so übern weg gelaufen ist :

- Cumalot
-Bauarbeiter
-Schnodderkopp
-Kackkopf
-Vermodderter

Wie euch vll auch aufgefallen ist, sind viele Namen auch recht pervers ^^.

So ich könnte bestimmt noch ne std so weitermachen bis mir dann alles einfällt, allerdings ich muss sagen dass es ein PvP Server ist.


----------



## Ulyon (30. März 2008)

spüli glaube gabs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eylo (30. März 2008)

Jäger mit seinem Begleiter, nem Gorilla namens OlliKahn !

Mein Zwergen Paladin namens Renate ! (lvl 5...)

Die Gilde "Eichhörnchen des Todes" !



Und ja, die Gilde "Hordentlich aufs Maul" mag ich auch...


----------



## Althaîr (30. März 2008)

CSI Sturmwind ist mir auch schon untergekommen.
Am meisten lachen musste ich aber über diesen Charnamen: Andiarbaid (sprecht es so aus wie es geschrieben steht)
und diesen Gildennamen: Murlocs stole my bike



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joetea (30. März 2008)

fellfresse, playboyjoe, taschenmusch


----------



## Sarkash (30. März 2008)

Gilde:

There's no RL only AFK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotch (30. März 2008)

Da ich keine Person angreifen will, nenne ich mal keine Namen, aber ich finde, dass generell alle Namen, die nicht ein bisschen phantasievoll gestalltet sind einfach nur "zum kotzen". Es lässt sich natürlich darüber streiten ob die von euch genannten Namen einfach nur dumm sind oder mit ein bisschen Einfallsreichtum gestalltet sind.
Meiner Meinung nach gehören solche Namen nicht in Wow lassen sich aber nicht vermeiden...leider.

Nichts für ungut und liebe Grüße Krêgh


----------



## Wurzelzorn (30. März 2008)

und mir is ma auf der todeswache ne draeneijägerin mit dem wunderbaren namen geiletitten übern weg gelaufen... BRRR
Desweitern wird man auch ma von Leuten wie "Nachtböse"(n schurke) ausn latschen gehaun...


----------



## Struppistrap (30. März 2008)

Die besten waren wohl : Formchanger
                                    Hunterhunter
                                    Nightkiller
                                    Tierzähmer
                                    Alli- bzw Hordikiller....


----------



## kRaUsE (30. März 2008)

Bei cumalot hab ich mich echt weg gehaun 

ich hab im bg schon deinemudda , chucknorris , jackbauer und der schlimmste xxgunitxx gesehen ~.~


----------



## Larandera (30. März 2008)

Jäger Blubb und sein pet Fisch.

war glaube ich das beste was ich je gesehen habe...


----------



## Scorbut (30. März 2008)

schonma nen mage gesehen der "preast" hießxD


----------



## 2boon4you (30. März 2008)

Orc Kriegerin ~~> Annabolika xD


----------



## pingu77 (30. März 2008)

Naja, ich hab 2 Chars.(19er PvP-Twinks) die heißen Oachkatzl und Oachkatzal, ich weiß nich, wenn ihr die doof findet seid ihr selber schuld, ich find sie genial ;p

Übrigens, des Pet von meinem Hunter, Oachkatzal heißt Soachkatzal


----------



## Taras (30. März 2008)

Orckrieger "Kiltoris"
Gilde "Hordentlich aufs Maul"
Gilde "Rosa Ponys" (oder so)
Und natürlich die, die voll mit Sonderzeichen sind


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. März 2008)

Scotch schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehören solche Namen nicht in Wow lassen sich aber nicht vermeiden...leider.


Doch - Ticket schreiben


----------



## dARKbLUE82 (30. März 2008)

eti123 schrieb:


> In IF hab ich mal einen Zwergen Hunter gesehen, der "Säufer" geheissen hat, und sein Pet (ein Wildschwein) "Merkel"…
> Also ist beim Pet gestanden:"Merkel, Begleiter von Säufer"^^



Da kenn ich noch n schöneres Beispiel. N Hunter namens Migräne und sein Pet hieß Übelkeit - folglich

            Übelkeit
<Begleiter von Migräne>


----------



## Scotch (30. März 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Doch - Ticket schreiben



Kann man denn nen Ticket schreiben, wenn sich jemand z.B. Shâdówsnìpér nennt?


----------



## Verdrana (30. März 2008)

Ich hab eine Begegnung der 3. Art mit einem Namen AGGROFEITER gehabt ^^ So bescheuert ^^


----------



## Thedynamike (30. März 2008)

Dieoma und Omasliebling!


----------



## CoHanni (30. März 2008)

Drâyk schrieb:


> moinsen,
> in miener gilde ist wer mit namen chaoskiller... find ich auch ein wenig fantasilos.
> 
> *achja ego 1899... wenn du das auf dem bild bist muss ich gestehen das du recht gut aussiehst xD
> ...



signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Befinnja (30. März 2008)

Hallo! Ich wollte mal den namen Fr.DrMeddenRasen.muhahahaha


----------



## rappit (30. März 2008)

Mich nervt es echt an das so viele mit so dummen namen rumlaufen...

-Rinderwurst
-wowblechdose
-Milchkuh
-Siehstdumich
-vonhinten
-dolchschurke

ich weiss auch nicht wie die leute spaß an so einem char haben können


----------



## EnemyOfGod (30. März 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Signed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^


----------



## EnemyOfGod (30. März 2008)

Der geilste Name ist immer noch Blacknaruto. xD
Ich war mit dem inner grp und schreib: "Naruto, jetzt kämpf auch mal mit"
Darauf er: "Ich heiße BLACKnaruto!!!!!!!!1111111einseinself"
Ich hab mir so einen abgelacht.^^


----------



## Artemos (30. März 2008)

hmmm mal überlegen... 
gildennamen:

hau mich und ich log um
Red Bull Salzburg *rofl*

ein mage namens Zauberstab .... wie geistreich^^


----------



## 654321 (30. März 2008)

so...


ich sage nur *blowbob oder vicki*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrunkener (30. März 2008)

is zwar kein rp server aber mein char heißt betrunkener...und ein kumpel hansknecht (er hat sich so genannt, weil sein Nachbar so heißt xD)


----------



## Dentarius (30. März 2008)

also mein pvp twink heißt zäpfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 istn jäger ^^ das pet heißt Analtan


----------



## Gallero (30. März 2008)

Auf meinem Server ist ein Ork Jäger der hat ein Wildschwein als Pet und nennt es Eberhardt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garzgull (30. März 2008)

zwei Prister immer zusammen gelaufen  
Heilmichtod
Heildichtod


----------



## Edward Galahan (30. März 2008)

Das genau ist der Grund warum WoW kaputt gegangen ist wegen solchen * Piep * und Leute die des auch Lustig finden sind genauso öde. Früher bei DAoC gabs sowas nicht da gab es einen Namensgenerator und da konnte man von Haus aus nicht solche bekloppten Namen erstellen. Aber Blizzard versucht ja mit allem und jedem Geld zu verdienen. Ich hoffe nur das die des mit AoC oder WAR besser hin kriegen mit den Namen.
Am Anfang hatte ich ja noch Tickest geschrieben aber das ist wie gegen Windmühlen kämpfen... 
Bin ich froh das ich von WoW weg bin. Bei HdRO auf  RP Server mit solch bekloppten Namen der wird keine ruhige Minute haben und das ist auch gut so. Da habe ich Null Toleranz.

So dies war nur mal so ein Einwurf von meiner Seite aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Warum lese ich überhaupt noch die bekloppten Kiddy threads von WoW????

Ich möchte keine Antwort auf diese Frage  O_o


----------



## Reaper13 (30. März 2008)

hiho,
falls dieser Name noch nicht erwähnt worden ist möchte ich ihn posten:Shâdówássâssin


----------



## Seryma (30. März 2008)

Gilde:

*<Synchronschwimmverein Silbermond>*


----------



## Abixis (30. März 2008)

Ich habe da auch ein paar schöne Namen:

Priester: Wegdabinarzt
Krieger: Wegdabintank
Magier: Wegdabinmage
Jäger: Wegdahabpet ( Knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Panasori (30. März 2008)

" Auf meinem Server ist ein Ork Jäger der hat ein Wildschwein als Pet und nennt es Eberhardt   "

toll is total unlustig und so heissen auf jedem server bestimmt 25 pets. genauso wie 25 bären "Bärnd" oder Bärbel" heißen.

Mein nächstes Pet oder Char nenn ich Harrysmorgan =P


----------



## Skoas (30. März 2008)

Apfelmusmann
Ravercow
Learntoplay
hexer namens Bouh

und der häslichste ork von malygos: Saband


----------



## Runner2808 (30. März 2008)

joa, manche Leute sind einfach nicht sehr einfallsreich...
Letztens hab ich einen gesehen der hieß "Orcjäger" und dreimal dürft ihr raten was das für nen char is.... orcjäger^^
oder nen schurke bei uns heisst "übelstgeil" ^^

nen 70er hunter heisst "Schnitzel" und das Pet heisst " MitPommes" also wirklich xD

oder nen dudu namens "Knüppelkuh" ^^


----------



## Tomtek (30. März 2008)

RT.Methos schrieb:


> Unkrauti, Druide
> Untoti, UD Schurke
> Zerstörius, Hexer
> Kotz, UD Priester
> Nusszopf, Orc Warri



LOL das sind die besten xD "Unkrauti" Rofl


----------



## Nr.2 (30. März 2008)

ui
auf server nefarian lauft ein undead mit dem klingenden namen Eiterhusten rum
hab mich weggeschrien vor lachn^^

jedoch is autofriedhof auch nit schlecht


----------



## Tomtek (30. März 2008)

LOL sry wegen noch mal post aber des is so witzig xD Eiterhusten FTW!


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. März 2008)

Hab mal einen gesehen der Vagina his fand ich voll daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (30. März 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen :
> 
> CSI Orgrimmar
> und
> ...


bg is ja auch in einen realmpool und ich glaub nich das alle rp-server  in einen pool sind


Te-Rax schrieb:


> <<<Horst>>>>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is doch mal ein ganz normaler name, find ihc sogar als top für einen rp server!...
wenn er im rl auch horst heißt..  hat er sich 1 zu 1 in das spiel gesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (30. März 2008)

also bei uns auf dem server gibts auch komische namen aber ist pvp; aber es gibt auch lustige:

<Law and Hordler>

<die milch machst>

<spielt mit lenkrad>

etc. so schlecht sind die namen net.....und falls doch habt ihr zu wenig bzw überhaupt keinen humor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4tt (30. März 2008)

Gilde: Ironforger Inzester!

Gibts aber glaube ich nicht mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggard215 (30. März 2008)

hab im realmpool nen unbesiegbär ...stört mich aber auch nicht weiter, jedem das seine


----------



## Shadoweffect (30. März 2008)

Hubschraubär is der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten gibts ja noch LêgólâsXXX


----------



## th3orist (30. März 2008)

Druide namens "Cowleiste"

und für ein Arenateam: "Badische Staatshauerei"....das finde ich aber ganz geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch ganz groß ein Pala: "Nidalap" (man beachte: es ist Paladin rückwärts geschrieben)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trecksack (30. März 2008)

Die dümmsten Namen die ich gesehn hab:

Affenfleisch
Klötenklaus
Pênîspaul
und der aller beste:   Aragorn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mich inne ecke geschmissen vorlachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillezz (31. März 2008)

Ich kenn:

Badeverein Ogrimmar

Hordcore

FBI Goldshire (ally)

....alles Gilden!

Die restlichen "schwachsinns Namen" wurden zum Großteil schon genannt!


----------



## Zhou Tai (31. März 2008)

meien fresse gibts doffe namen ich geb auch einige dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meineknochen
Deineknochen
Ostberlin
Westberlin
Knistelmistel
Mistelknistel (ich denk das isen twink)
Waskuckstdu
Gildenhasser
Banggang
das wäen alle


----------



## BM-Gahan (31. März 2008)

Gibt ja einige ganz nette und auch lustige Namen, auch wenn vllt nicht sehr passend zu nem RP Server !

Was mich aber viel mehr stört, sind Namen wie "Wundensekret" .... 
Was reitet einen, seinen Charakter so zu nennen? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Risinghell - Aman´Thul (31. März 2008)

mir is schon mal kacknoob untergekommen xD

---------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SavagePoetry (31. März 2008)

Die Namen anderer Stören mich im Prinzip ned, aber mit nem Char Namens ---Kakke--- werd ich ned so oft auf Instanzen gehen.

Ich glaub auch ned das die Gilde ---Hubba Bubba Affenarsch--- auf Tirion recht groß wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AUf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gibts ja nen Orc-NPC-Jäger und seine Pets heißen Ripp und Chen.

Also ned wundern, Blizzard betreibt so was selber, als die Server down waren haben ich unde meine
Jäger Kollegin schon überlegt neue Pets Namens Arsch und Loch zu Zähmen, aber lieber ned.

Werd dabei bleiben meinen Pets Namen aus meiner Heimat zu geben, hat sich so eingespielt,
also achtung wenn ihr mal nen Skorpid namens Sepp seht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten muß ich sagen, das ich sogar bei meinen Twinks 15 Minuten dagesessen bin um nen vernünftigen Namen zu finden.


----------



## Nonameno (31. März 2008)

Prêdator
Ganondorff
und Gravemind


achja und der Bankchar tool


----------



## DJFelipe (31. März 2008)

Hehe ich denke ich habe einen UNSCHLAGBAREN Charnamen...
Stand in IF auf einmal rennt ein kleiner nackter Gnom vorbei mit dem namen
*FLEISCHPENIZ*
Natürlich mit ` und ´ geschmückt...
(Realm Die Silberne Hand)
Ich hab 2. hinguggn müssen das ich das glauben konnte.. ^^


----------



## Mitzy (31. März 2008)

Meine Favoriten:

Dvdlaufwerk
Gândâlfó
Scheißfress (oder so ähnlich)
Gullydeckel
Checka
(Natürlich die ganzen "Illidan"'s, "Kael'thas"'se etc)

Aber mein absoluter Favorit ist und bleibt:
Hêíldòsêno   (Wobei über dem "o" noch ein Strich war. Kann ich allerdings nich nachstellen da ich nich weiß wie das geht).


Ich wünsche mir nur eines... Alle Nicht- RPler runterschmeißen von RP Servern und die RP willigen auf einen Server zusammen ziehen, oder auf mehrere. Ich kann es nicht mehr ab. In Stormwind die ganzen oocler. Ok, ich bin nun bei der Horde und da ist, wenn etwas im /s gesagt wird, auch meistens RP dabei. Ich persönlich hab´s bisher nur so kennen gelernt bei der Horde. Und bei der Horde hab ich bisweilen mein bestes RP gemacht^^


HORDE FTW!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (31. März 2008)

Scotch schrieb:


> Kann man denn nen Ticket schreiben, wenn sich jemand z.B. Shâdówsnìpér nennt?


Auf RP-Servern schon und auf anderen Servern einfach aus der Gruppe werfen


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

so ein typ im bg hies: ichdotdich

.. jo bin gestorben weil ich fast vom stuhl gefallen bin ^^


----------



## ego1899 (31. März 2008)

nun ja das bestätigt meinen verdacht... is echt noch schlimmer als ich dachte...

also hier waren wirklich dinger dabei muss ich sagen, musste mich auch ein paar mal wegschmeißen weil ja schon ein paar lustige dabei waren, aber sowas gehört für mich einfach nich auf einen RP server...

wie is das mit den tickets bei euch? habt ihr auch mal die erfahrung gemacht das das auch was bringt? lohnt es sich? ich meine musste jemand seinen namen ändern/ char löschen aufgrund eures tickents oder is das wirklich so als ob man gegen windmühlen kämpft wie das hier jemand so schön formuliert hat? ^^


----------



## DJFelipe (31. März 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ...
> wie is das mit den tickets bei euch? habt ihr auch mal die erfahrung gemacht das das auch was bringt? lohnt es sich? ich meine musste jemand seinen namen ändern/ char löschen aufgrund eures tickents oder is das wirklich so als ob man gegen windmühlen kämpft wie das hier jemand so schön formuliert hat? ^^



Ja is tatsache... Einer aus meiner Gilde ist nicht so Erfindungsreich und hat seine Chars mal ziemlich gleich genannt gehabt...
Spy***d
Spy***ge

Er hat mehrere angeschrieben, dass sie ihn melden und er konnte dann kostenlos seinen Namen vom Char ändern


----------



## Natureclaw (31. März 2008)

Nix topt den Paladin mit Namen "Apfeltasche" xD
Dann hat es auf unserm Server noch einen ... glaub UD Schurken mit Namen Eistee (zockt der noch? Lang nix mehr von ihm gelesen...)
Und dann natürlich den Horde Hexenmeister mit Namen "Lichtkönig" und der Allie Paladin "Lichkönig".
Dann gabs nochn .... Hunter auf meinem Server mit Namen "Blackpaladin" was auch der Name eines Allie Paladins aufm Server meines Vaters is ^^


----------



## Sirauron (31. März 2008)

Ich finds witzig wie sich hier einige "lustige" Namen ausdenken....wenn man bedenkt das man für seinen Charnamen nur max. 12 Buchstaben verwenden kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Fast vergessen meinen Senf dazu zu geben:

Hunter: Hans 
Pet: Peter
Hunter: Leibniz
Pet: Butterkeks

Naja ich hab hauptsächlich nur Jäger beispiele.


----------



## Shênya (31. März 2008)

hm Die Gilde:

XXX
<Hat nen Pwnyhof> is auch nich übel ^^


----------



## Midnightboy (31. März 2008)

So also auf Krag´jin 

Nintendo
Fleischklops (gabs mal)
Paala

Gilden:

is ein noob
Die Erdnuckel


----------



## Witchcast (31. März 2008)

Naja bin nicht auf nem RP sondern auf Gilneas... favourites von mir sind Hunter namens Biernot und sein Pet ein Eber Namens "HatBier" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder auch IQ-Hunter, finde ich auch spassig

dazu geile Gildennamen....

Out of Range
Immortal Milchreis... Hordengilde bei der ich aber nicht mehr weiss ob sie noch existieren
"ist ein Lilalaunebär"
"errare gnomanum est"
aja und mein Liebling "Whine, Wipe und Gesang" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cruxi Witchcast


----------



## Blutduscher (31. März 2008)

der undead "Kiefer", der ohne Kiefer rumläuft, hab mich weggeschmissen wo ich den gesehen hab


----------



## Toomtos (31. März 2008)

ich bin mal nem ally begegnet, Gilde: "Bruderschaft von NOD"


----------



## Nesnah (31. März 2008)

Naja bei uns gabs mal einen Paladin der hies "Hanswurst"... naja er war Level 68 und da frage ich mich wie es sein kann das der es auf ein so hohes Level geschafft hat (auf einem RP server) ich bin sobald ich in SW bin nurnoch am Namen melden weils zurzeit total schlimm ist ich brauch keinen Char aufm server der Wackeldackel heißt.... Gildennamen fällt mir nur eine ein... Dragongard of War..... sowas sind echt gilden die sollte man wegen Dummheit einfach nur bestrafen....

Schlimm find ich auch die namen mit á à â oder sonst welchen zeichen....


----------



## Motzer (31. März 2008)

hiho

also die zwei namen die ich mir gemerkt hab und die mir so spontan einfallen sind:

pyromage (auf eis geskillt)
heal (wer hätts gedacht - heiligpriester)

etc etc^^


mfg
Mozzi


----------



## Delhoven (31. März 2008)

Auch gut

Hunterpet:  iPwn


----------



## Falling (31. März 2008)

Moinsen ich hab mal öfters im AV un Auge (pvp) ne gilde gesehen die hies
Horde Klaut bei Aldi 
XD

Volll Lollog sag ich euch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrrrrrKalt (31. März 2008)

Seid froh, dass es nicht Leute wie z.B. "FuRy hUnt3r 0f teh r@g1ng l1ghTn1ng thUnd3r" gibt, da der Name zu lang ist.


----------



## vanBAT (31. März 2008)

Hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und ne eigene Twinkgilde gegründet:

Geilste Hengst der Horde

Wobei natürlich die Wortklauberei ist, das der Name des Twinks noch am Anfang steht. Habe mich eigentlich sogar gewundert, das der Name erlaubt war^^

Ach ja, in unserer Gilde gibt es den Namen:

KP


----------



## Arquilis (31. März 2008)

Namen: Keksedieb; Fäkalientänk; Taurä    (<= *schmeißdichnieder*)

Gilden: CSI Orgrimmar; CSI Unterstadt; Die drei lustigen vier


----------



## Marram (31. März 2008)

An der Stelle plädiere ich gerade mal dafür, dass man Zugangsprüfungen für RP-Server machen müsste... Ich war auf drei RP-ervern und auf keinem wurde ansatzweise RP gemacht, sondern vielmehr hatte man den Eindruck, das RP-Server die Leute anziehen, die anderen das RP miesmachen wollen... Jetzt bin ich auf einem normalen Server und hab mehr RP in WoW denn je zuvor... Dabei beabsichtige ich es nicht mal... Aber zumindest stör ich mich nun auch nicht mehr so wirklich an diesen Namen, die wirklich so gar nciht gehen... Highlights sind da ProjektNRW, Heyschurkego oder Karinoschatz (also, wie ich vermute, gespielt von Karin aus Oschatz)...


----------



## Captain_Chaos (31. März 2008)

Man kann sich stundenlang über dieses Thema auslassen. 

Auf PvP-Servern übersehe ich das ganze einfach. Da sind die Bestimmungen ja nicht so ernst. Da gehen mir nur all die blöden "Legolas", "Gimly", "Aragorn" und sonstige Gestalten auf den Sack die sich an bekannten Fantasiefiguren anlehnen. Kreativ ist das nicht.

Und was RP-Server angeht: Wenn es sogar 70er Chars mit dem Namen Hanswurst etc. geben darf, warum musste ich meinen Krieger "Eistee" dann schon mit Level 15 umbennen?!? Zugegeben, das ist sicher kein RP-Name, aber wesentlich kreativer als andere. Und wer Terry Pratchetts Scheibenwelt kennt, der weiß, dass der ein oder andere Zwerg einen sehr kuriosen Namen haben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (31. März 2008)

Das schlimmste was mir auf nem Rp Server bisher über den Weg gelaufen ist war 
eine 


- Klytoris




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonyMaroni (31. März 2008)

In den Top 5 immer weit oben zu finden ist der Name:

MartinLooterKing xD


----------



## Fandor (31. März 2008)

Blutelf Jäger names Anstand mit Pet namens Moral


----------



## Devide86 (31. März 2008)

also als gilde hab ich einiges gesehn aber das geilste war immer noch "Harz Fear"

hab auch einen in ner gilde der Killerkuh(wenn der name furcheinflsen sein soll dan hat er meiner meinung nach den sinn ferfehlt^^) heißt als ms warri oder hatte auch ma einen der hieß Gefrierbrand oder nen zwerg jäger namens Zwerkrieger(der hat wohl was verwehselt)
oder kenne auch nen noob namens Facke naja treffen leider immer heufiger solche leute auf vor allem seit bc ..


----------



## The_Hulablubber (31. März 2008)

Ich selbst zock PvP und wurde da nich in ne Gilde gelassen wegen dem Namen "Hulablubber" auf den ich persönlich sehr stolz bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab aber auch n paar echt schöne Namen gefunden:
Gnom Krieger + Meisteringi namens "Düsenhieb"
Hunter "Werner" in der selbstgegründeten Gilde "Das muss kesseln"
Priester "Instaspirin"

und mein absoluter Favorite, im BG entdeckt:

Hordengilde: "Sitzt nackt vorm PC"

mfg,
The_Hulablubber


----------



## Enduron (31. März 2008)

Tauren Druidin mit Namen "Muhnalisa"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings nicht auf nem RP-Server.


----------



## Crimvel (31. März 2008)

Es sind echt Glanzstücke dabei! 
Mir fällt Goldenerbock ein, der musste sich umbenennen und hiess dann hollypriest (son Schwachsinn -.- ) (war ein Taurenwarri) bis er gebannt wurde.

Achja: Lightman (lvl 10 oder so) und Nigthhunter (lvl 70, traurig aber wahr) (man achte auf die Schreibweise, natürlich Ally -.-)

Arenateam: Zyklon Bäh (starker Tobak, wurden nach einigen Tickets gebannt) 

Gilde: D S O T SB (steht für Dark Soldiers of the Soulfireburn, so ein geiler Name, da musste ich ernsthaft mal drüber lachen)


----------



## Bentok (31. März 2008)

"Gurknschäler"
Ich versteh nicht was soetwas denn soll. Man geht ja nicht ohne Grund auf einen RP Server. Und sich dann solche Namen zu geben ist einfach nur unsinnig. Nun Leider tun auch die GM´s nicht viel dagegen, denn es gibt einige Namensträger die Stufe 70 erreichten und immernoch mit diesen Namen rumlaufen (dürfen).

Und da bei uns auf der Arguswacht, sowieso schon ziemlich wenig Hordler RP betreiben (und man von einigen Spielern sogar grob angemacht wird wenn man RP spielt) finde ich solche Namen eine Katastrophe.

Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (31. März 2008)

Das Nonplusultra der übelsten RP-Namen ist immernoch:
Roxxor

Das ist wirklich jedesmal wieder ein Brüller.


----------



## Seridan (31. März 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> gestern aufm  bg n warlock gesehen.. namens : "Ichfurzdichtot" ROFL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allso bei dem Namen muss ich sagen hab ich ma richtig Herzhaft gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soráx (31. März 2008)

hi also bei uns gibs 2 dudus einer Krauti der andere Unkrauti. Mein Twink (Hunter) heist Gefrierfach und sein pet Eiswürfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann gibs aufn Server noch ne Gilde namens Hordcore Pawngraphy. Lustig ist auchn Arena Team namens BootyBayBeachBoys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. was noch lustig war wo ich letztens durch Tanaris gerannt bin liefen mir 2 n811 priester übern weg. namen waren: Hellraiser und Hellrâiser oder 2 Palas namens Tankadin und Healadin hab ich auch schon ma iwo gesehen.


----------



## Achillezz (31. März 2008)

::::Gilden::::

- PvP-Monster AG

- Hartz Fear (wurde schon genannt, aber sehr geil^^)

- No Skill Just Epics


Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein! ;D


----------



## Theroas (31. März 2008)

WoW RP ist tot.


----------



## Asoriel (31. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> WoW RP ist tot.



Würde ich so nicht sagen, bei uns auf Todeswache geht es eigentlich. Ich hab bewusst einen RP-Realm ausgewählt da mir das einfach Spaß macht so zu reden, allerdings haben gerade Spieler in niedrigeren Leveln keine Ambitionen/Interesse dafür. Mir persönlich geht es so, dass mir schon oft aufgefallen ist dass vor allem Spieler in höheren Leveln mehr RP betreiben.

Zum Thema Namen:

-Pupshose
-Lolololol
-Hexernico 
-Dagobertduck

Das schlimme ist nur wenn man die Leute anspricht wissen viele gar nicht was RP bedeutet...da muss ich mir schon an den Kopf fassen. Warum bitte spielen die dann nicht auf nem normalen Realm??


----------



## Wayne o_O (31. März 2008)

ich find immer wieder namen wie druidenjäger (als jäger)

oder palas die krieger heißen sowas is toll

das beste war aber nen hunter namens Wodka und sein pet gorbatshow (oder wies geschrieben wird^^)


----------



## Diabolus69 (31. März 2008)

Ich weiß ja nich woran man Richtlinien für Namen festmachen kann , aber ich hab Chars mit Namen die auch im Fernsehen oder Comics vorkommen , warum sollen die schlechter sein als andere wenn Ich die selber schön finde iss mir doch egal was andere darüber denken , gibt ja auch genug Chars wo man den Namen nichmal aussprechen oder gar schreiben kann .

Kleiner Auszug :
Mensch Pala      =  Jimbob   ( Fernsehen "Die Waltons" )
Nachtelf Druide  =  Lügfix    ( Comic  " Asterix " )
Mensch Priester =   Methusalix   ( Comic  " Asterix " )
Mensch Schurke  =  Hakkan    ( Realer Kumpel )
Gnom Magier      =  Dagobar   ( Fernsehen " Krieg der Sterne " )


Bisher hat sich noch keiner darüber Lustig gemacht im gegenteil , hab schon komplimente bekommen für den Pala mit Namen Jimbob , passt irgendwie zu dem ^^ .

Natürlich hab Ich auch selbst ausgedachte Namen bei Chars , aber wenn mir ein grad ein name in den Sinn kommt und  der mir spontan gefällt dann nen Ich ihn so und das ist mein gutes Recht , da wir in einer Demokratie Leben , deshalb ist das nur rumlästerei über andere .

Was meint Ihr warum manche Werbespots so richtig schön bekloppt sind , damit man die sich lange merkt , vielleicht machen die Spieler von den Chars genauso , merkwürdige Namen behält man länger im Kopf !!!!

Also erstmal nachforschen wie der auf so einen Namen kommt , bevor man jemanden Vorschnell verurteilt .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## petsun (31. März 2008)

Ja Zum thema dumme namen musste ich mit meinen kleinen 7 jahre jüngeren bruder erst mal ein ernstes gespräch führen. ich bin nämlich nach haus gekommen nach arbeit , log mich ein, server down, hmm scheise, geguckt, huh 10 charakter auf frostwolf oder irgend sowas, ja und da kammen so namen raus wie kloschüsse, afklo, derböse, ichbins, usw typische kinder namen halt, gott hab ich gelacht , aber gleich zeitig alle gelöscht . ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich hab keine ahung ob es rp server war hab einfach ma geschrieben!


----------



## Smoke89 (31. März 2008)

also ich kenn folgende Gilden bei uns aufm Server: Bis die Eier klatschen und im Klo brennt noch Licht
dann ein Arenateam namens : The next Uri Geller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein kleiner bro omg ey -.- ich heiße Smokey und er Smokly xD


----------



## schmiedemeister (31. März 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> gestern aufm  bg n warlock gesehen.. namens : "Ichfurzdichtot" ROFL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok, das ist echt lustig, echt geil


----------



## -PuRity- (31. März 2008)

Soráx schrieb:


> Mein Twink (Hunter) heist Gefrierfach und sein pet Eiswürfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... und genau das ist so schade, mein Lieber. Ich spiele zwar mit meinem Main auf nem Normal-PVE Server aber hab einen recht aktiven Twink auf Forscherliga, weil ich ab und zu einfach gern RP betreibe. Und genau wenn solche Namen dann vorbeilaufen denk ich mir auch wie eben Theroas schon sagte: "WoW RP scheint wohl tot zu sein". 
Schon traurig, vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit konnte man wunderbar und ungestört RP spielen aber ich persönlich finde das sich das im letzten Jahr schon sehr verändert hat.
Dümmste Namen fallen mir zu viele ein sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solanchen (31. März 2008)

gilde:
Sitzt nackt am pc
Mein wecker ist übertrieben.

Char.:

Nen ally den ich mal auf der insel von quel'danas(oder so) gesehn hab: Rosette.
-Gasometer
-Kühlschrank
-Fliege


----------



## Theroas (31. März 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist nur wenn man die Leute anspricht wissen viele gar nicht was RP bedeutet...da muss ich mir schon an den Kopf fassen. Warum bitte spielen die dann nicht auf nem normalen Realm??



Gute Frage, dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Ich tippe auf Langeweile.
Und Spaß: "Mal bei den Deppen vorbeischaun wo so komisch reden beim spieln."

Bei anderen Spielen werden diese Spieler dann wenigstens gemobbt.

Auch auf "normalen" und PvP-Servern finde ich Namen wie "Powarze" und "Imamurderer"
daneben. Es sagt zumindest einiges über den Spieler aus. Zum Profilieren und Abspacken
gabs früher die gute alte Dorfdisco.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. März 2008)

Weltendaemon oder Prinznamolo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....auch gut ist RindEastwood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirschpony (31. März 2008)

Warum zur Hölle taucht meine Tísch nie in solchen threads auf?
Keine Wrathbringler hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maleas (31. März 2008)

Oh, der Thread heisst ja "die dümmsten" und nicht "die lustigsten" ... Lustig sind die Namen nun wirklich nicht, dann schon eher dumm und peinlich. Gut, auf einem RP Server gibts sowas nicht, dank Ticket und Regeln sind solche Honks schnell verschwunden.

Auch wenn man keine Vorurteile haben sollte, aber wer auf einem RP Server mit solch einem Namen kommt, wird sicher nicht ernst genommen. Gruppensuche kann er knicken. ... wobei, leider gibt es in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder Grenzfälle ... aber die werden dann wunderbar von den anderen gemobbt und gegankt ^^ (okay, bisschen Ironie ist dabei)

Was ich eigentlich sagen will ... WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, und auf einem RP Server insbesondere! Warum spielt man ein Rollenspiel, wenn man sich Namen wie Wursthaufen gibt? Ich verstehe es nicht, gut ... vielleicht bin ich mit 29 auch zu alt für sowas ... 

Ausserdem sollte ein RP Server im PvP Realmpool auch nur mit RP Servern zusammen gelegt werden, wäre doch eine so schöne Änderung, oder? ... Ich hasse es, von Leuten wie "Bienemaja", "Busfahrer" oder "Palakiller" umgehauen zu werden. 

Ansonsten, sollen sich die Leute nennen, wie sie wollen, solange es net auf meinem RP Server ist. Bin zwar nicht von der RP-Polizei und schreibe auch keine Tickets, aber es ärgert mich schon und mindert sicher auch den Spielspass. Zumal man von solchen Leuten dann auch (Vorurteil bestätigt) bescheuerte Anfragen bekommt wie "hasse ma Wasser pls" oder "mach ma Portal SW" oder "kannse mal helfen" oder schlimmer. 

Aber, um mal auf das Thema zu kommen, gesehen habe ich bisher

- (oben genannte Beispiele)
- Jäger mit Schwein Pet "Katze"
- Bashmeister
- Wassermax
- Flitzpiepe

und die Honks im BG


----------



## Raminator (31. März 2008)

wieso schreiben frauen solange texte bis sie zum punkt kommen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also auf meinen server gibt es nen lustigen namen Allyfarmer xD oder Muhkuh (Taure wohlgemerkt^^)


----------



## Flo-06 (31. März 2008)

Bin auch auf kdv und da gibt es einen namens Fyou (das o mit irgendeinem sonderzeichen)
Echt traurig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (31. März 2008)

Shádòwâssásîn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frauenfotzi hab ich auch mal gehört. Find ich aber ned so dolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

So long ,

Shury


----------



## Maleas (31. März 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> wieso schreiben frauen solange texte bis sie zum punkt kommen -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat was von Frau gesagt ... nix da ^^

Wo wir grad bei Muhkuh sind .. Tauren / Kuh Witznamen hab ich auch oft im BG gesehen.

- Kuhstall
- Kuuhlschrank
- Mimimuhkuh

usw.


----------



## ego1899 (31. März 2008)

naja ich ignoriere solche leute mittlerweile einfach wenn sie mich anschreiben, vielleicht kommt nochn kommentar wenn ich bei laune bin aber mehr auch nich... gibt dann auch gnadenlos ticket von mir und denen die grad on sind die ich in meiner liste hab... auch wenn es scheinbar nix bringt, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

solche leute gehören meiner meinung nach nich auf einen rp server... ich mein was soll das, was denken die sich dabei? gibts nich genug normale server? ich selber betreibe ehrlich gesagt eher wenig rp, nur wenn mir langweilig is und ich zu faul zum leveln bin, aber ich sehe zu das ich anderen nichts kaputt mache aber naja...
is ne hirn frage, entweder man hat eins oder nich...


----------



## gambrinus (31. März 2008)

am aller peinlichsten finde ich namen wie:

knackwurst
elfenkiller
platzhirsch.............usw


hab 12 realms durchprobiert bis ich einen gefunden habe wo Alhazred noch frei war(ambossar)


im allgemeinen ist meine meinung;dass viele spieler die sich sooo sehr aufpuddln wie ich,einfach älter oder mehr ehrfahrung im rp haben zb: das schwarze auge(würfell,tabellen,fantasie) vor 15 jahren....da hätte sich kein arsch rudi oder powarze genannt!!!


deswegen:scheiss druff.......hats imma geben wirds imma geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerr (31. März 2008)

nen mage namens wasserkocher mit dem hatte ich mal zusammengespielt meiner meinung nach ein witziger und einfallsreicher name (zumindest wenn auf einem normalen pve realm spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (31. März 2008)

Ich hab mir mal aus langeweile nen Zwergen Hunter gemacht und ihn Torfnase genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber pssst! Das wisst ihr nicht von mir :-P

Den hab ich gemacht und nie wieder gespielt^^ War nur weil mein eigentlicher server down war


----------



## Killerr (31. März 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal aus langeweile nen Zwergen Hunter gemacht und ihn Torfnase genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach komm schon sowas haben wir doch alle schonmal gemacht ich habe selber mindestens 5 solche chars die ich nur spiele wenn die server down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargabriel (31. März 2008)

Einigen Leuten die keine Ahnung von Rp haben geht es sicher so wie es mir vor einigen Monaten noch ging......
WoW gekauft, WoW installiern und anmachen......dann steht da erstmal: Sprache wählen(ok das war noch einfach)aber dann kam da...Art des Realms wählen(da wurde es schon kniffliger) mal kurz durchgelesen..blablabla...in sich geschlossene Welt mit eigener Sprache(hörte sich lustig an) dann auf realm vorschlagen...


Naja so bin ich halt auf nem RP Server gelandet und muss zugeben, dass mir das mitlerweile richtig Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scalieri (31. März 2008)

RP ist schon geil solang nicht solche Torfnasen durch die Gegend rennen und einen stören (jahhh ignorieren geht nicht immer...da gibts halt ein paar Tage im Jahr wo man sich tierisch drüber aufregen kann)

b2t.:

MiniMe
Blödi
[wurde mir mal vor Urzeiten von Bekannten gesagt]

(irgendwie fehlt hier BiAtCh als Name, gibt es sicherlich ein paar Leute die so rumlaufen)


----------



## Fluix (31. März 2008)

Hunterboy und bockwurst sind top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (31. März 2008)

Heute erst gesehen schurkenguy und baumschule


----------



## seymerbo (31. März 2008)

Nesquik
Königanal
Käsekruste


----------



## Rotzaff (31. März 2008)

Soráx schrieb:


> hi also bei uns gibs 2 dudus einer Krauti der andere Unkrauti. Mein Twink (Hunter) heist Gefrierfach und sein pet Eiswürfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





hahaha XD na also mal zur erklärung haha XD

nixchecker XD mein pvp kumpel ja der hat mir zu dem namen verholfen XD 

naja typisch pvp mages na? XD also eigendlich spiel ich auf einem rp realm da hab ich ja ein wunderschönen namen ^^ aber naja er sagte das kannste doch nit bringen das ist ja ein pvp serrver ^^

ok kurz überlegt hmm ein paladin.. der später mal heilt wie nnennn ich den und hört sich sinnlos an ^^ hmmm ganz klar Healdin  ^^ mein kumpel kurzer hand gesagt roger that! ich heiß Tankdin XD






dann noch zu Sturmstift auf dem rp server XD gaaaaaaaanz klar XD mein kumpel!!! er heist halt überall so XD ^^

*g*


----------



## Rhokan (31. März 2008)

bei dem namen Gsälzbär hab ich mich derletz schier vom stuhl geworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (=schwäbisch)


----------



## Tahult (31. März 2008)

Ist vielleicht bissl weg vom Thema, weil ich den net auf einem RP-Server gesehen hab, finde den Namen trotzdem ziemlich ätzend.

Auf Alexstrasza, 64er Zwerg Jäger, Name: Doosenbieer

Sein Pet ist irgendein Vogelvieh und heißt "Vogelgrippe"...


----------



## Schmond (31. März 2008)

Hab letztens einen Jäger Namens Kaffee mit dem Pet Bohne gesehen !!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (1. April 2008)

Priester namens : Priestersau oder einer der hieß Sniedlwoods  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerrit78 (1. April 2008)

Im PVP treff ich desöfteren meine Lieblingsgegner Knüppelknuth und Enteschwimm^^
Und bei uns gibt es eine Hordengilde mit dem Namen: Hat dicke Hupen^^
Ist geil wenn da eine Blutelfpaladine vor dir steht: 
Ellen
hat dicke Hupen^^

Greetz
Gerrit


----------



## Annovella (1. April 2008)

Eismann kenn ich, is der 70er Magetwink von Speller, auchn 70er Mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garakh-ISNH (1. April 2008)

Vollpfosten, Holypala


----------



## Castro (1. April 2008)

Runner2808 schrieb:


> nen 70er hunter heisst "Schnitzel" und das Pet heisst " MitPommes" also wirklich xD






lukaten schrieb:


> oder eine gilde auf lordaeron: AFK,Wayne ruft an ^^



omg ich kann nich mehr, lieg gleich unterm tisch^^

mein Favorit ist aber HorstKevin XD


----------



## Castro (1. April 2008)

[IMG=http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2558/wowscrnshot100407225023ir5.th.jpg]

auf dem KdV in Shattrath gesehen


----------



## LordRohr (1. April 2008)

also eigentlich alle namen die mit "Imba" oder dem namen der klasse oder so'n Zeug anfangen find ich auch schlimm, aber so sachen wie wurstbrot oder anderes zeugs find ich eigentlcih sehr lustig^^.
Da hat auch jeder ma was zum lachen wie ihr sicher aich schon selber gemerkt habt^^.


----------



## o0Corona0o (1. April 2008)

> nen 70er hunter heisst "Schnitzel" und das Pet heisst " MitPommes" also wirklich xD



Kenn ich auch, ist aber nicht auf nem RPServer... Der hatte glaub ich auch ne Gilde mit dem Namen BumsBande o.Ä.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja, die anderen haben ein Ticket geschrieben und die mussten den Namen ändern.


----------



## Haggelo (1. April 2008)

Magier mit dem namen : phimmelpirat


----------



## Darksha (1. April 2008)

topfpflanze, bankkontó,bigmamá,gnomfußball, öttinger, promille, pilsbier, bigtitties,tauren schami namens smiagol usw^^

ich lach mich jedesmal halb tot wenn ich sowas sehe^^

oder auch geil tod, toter  und amtotesten oder so^^


gilden : dead from behind, hat dicke eier, kennt wayne 

die gabs mal bei uns aufm server ka obs die noch gibt.

achja der klassiker : wenn du mich killst log ich um


----------



## Agrael12 (1. April 2008)

Also wir haben auf dem Server eine gilde die heißt Critler Jugend.Also das ist wohl echt schlimm.


----------



## Finke (1. April 2008)

hahahahaha. Der Hammer . Ich kann net mehr.


----------



## Vatenkeist (1. April 2008)

"sackrasiert" irgendein taure (mittlerweile gelösch) ambossar

kennydruide kenne icha cuh grausam sowas.... 


gildenname: black knights (anti afrikanische orga usa) mit char "glatzkopf"


----------



## Luckaffe13 (1. April 2008)

Also ich hab letztens einen gesehn der hies Killerweed und sein pet Tütchen xD


----------



## bbmagic (1. April 2008)

in meiner alten Gilde hiess einer "Deinemudder"
Irgendwann gabs von jmd nen Ticket, infolgedessen musste er sich umbenennen.
Was mich jedoch sehr verwundert hat, ist, dass er nach ein paar Monaten WoW-Pause nen "Ticket-Schreiber" engagiert hat (auch wegen Namensänderung) und sich dann wieder den Ursprungsnamen zulegen konnte.


----------



## Dohar (1. April 2008)

Hab mal mit nem Pala namens "Krachbumente" auf Ysera (PVE) gequestet.
Von mir gesichtet:
Klobürster
Ponnyhof
Hellsblood
Dumdidum

und ganz toll auch alle Variationen von Legolas..... meist Hunter mit gaaaaaanz vielen `´^... (wie öde....)


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal aus langeweile nen Zwergen Hunter gemacht und ihn Torfnase genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann erklär mich doch mal bitte was an wasserkocher so witzig und vor allem so einfallsreich sein soll, ich steig nämlich irgendwie nich dahinter... also ich seh das genau andersrum ehrlich gesagt, der scheint die kreativität ja scheinbar nich mit dem löffel gefressen zu haben...


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2008)

Killerr schrieb:


> nen mage namens wasserkocher mit dem hatte ich mal zusammengespielt meiner meinung nach ein witziger und einfallsreicher name (zumindest wenn auf einem normalen pve realm spielt biggrin.gif)



dann erklär mich doch mal bitte was an wasserkocher so witzig und vor allem so einfallsreich sein soll, ich steig nämlich irgendwie nich dahinter... also ich seh das genau andersrum ehrlich gesagt, der scheint die kreativität ja scheinbar nich mit dem löffel gefressen zu haben...


----------



## schoeni (1. April 2008)

ein untoter namens Pvpschurké und das auf nem RP-PVE Realm 
fand ich echt mieß
seitdem geb ich gar nix mehr auf RP in WoW


----------



## Antax666 (1. April 2008)

Ganz böse und absolute NOGOES sind jegliche Namen aus den HdR-Filmen!!!! Wenn ich schon einen Gnom namens Frodo hüpfend im bg sehe, weiss ich, das mein Hexer eine vom Teufel auferlegte unheilige Aufgabe zu erfüllen hat! Nach Frodos stehen natürlich jegliche Legulasche ganz oben auf meine "Muss-töten-bis-zum-ausloggen"-Liste!


Gruß


Hab ich schon erwähnt, das ich bis heute nicht verstanden habe, warum dieser verweichlichte garstige Jammerlappen von Hobbit nicht einfach mit in die Lava springt??? Wenn es einen Gott gibt, ändert er noch das Ende von dem Film und läßt die Orcs den Rest der Menschheit unterjochen!!!! Sorry ich schweife gerade ab! Aber hey, ist doch war! Welcher halbwegs normale Mensch mag diesen miesen garstigen Hobbit und seinen fetten Freund schon? Gut 2 Std Film zum rausschneiden! "Mimimi, meine Last ist so schwer! Lululu, Sam ich schaffs nicht, mimimi"   Manmanman! Tot den Hobbits!


----------



## Hashel (1. April 2008)

schamanentom oder schamanenseb (und das als warri O_o)


----------



## Arakon79 (1. April 2008)

Dazu würde dann auch der Krieger namens "Silenthunter" passen der mir mal begegnet ist!


----------



## Grosser Bow (1. April 2008)

War gerade im BG und ein Taure kam mir entgegen, mit dem Namen "RindEastwood"!

Ich musste so lachen, dass er mich richtig verkloppt hat^^


----------



## Mojo Mojo Mojo ^.^ (1. April 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> [IMG=http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2558/wowscrnshot100407225023ir5.th.jpg]
> 
> auf dem KdV in Shattrath gesehen


naja, grinser ist jetzt nicth so schlimm... kann ja ein mittelname sein... so eine art spitzname...

man muss natürlich den char dann rp spielen, was ich bei dem Gildennamen bezweifle.

ps: bin auch aufm kdv, kurî, gnome mage. könnt mich ja mal anschreiben :3
pps: FÜR DIE RUMPELTRUPPE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (4. April 2008)

Shakesfear   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (4. April 2008)

mei bin ich froh das mein twink hier noch nicht gelandet ist. obwohl über ihren namen im handelschannel schon viel hergezogen worden ist, als sie ihre berufsdienste angeboten hat*kichert* nein ich werde ihren namen nicht nennen und ihren beruf auch nicht, aber es ist einer der berufe die man im wow beim lehrer lernen kann
und ja ich will einfach nur auf mich aufmerksam machen *lacht*


----------



## Raefael (4. April 2008)

Gut das Du den Zusatz "_aber es ist einer der berufe die man im wow beim lehrer lernen kann_" dazu gesetzt hast. Ich dachte erst an das älteste Gewerbe ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## Bishop-1980 (4. April 2008)

Ich finde es viel interessanter das hier einige Leute über Namen anderer herziehen.

Kleiner Tipp: Schaltet eure Signatur aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## omfg`´Lazorgunz (4. April 2008)

Als ich ma nen Twink gezogen hatte, waren oft 2 Tauren namens Kuhfladen und Rindsteak zusammen unterwegs questen


----------



## dannyl2912 (4. April 2008)

Da bin ich mit meinem Twink-Gildennamen noch gut bedient: Natural Born Soulgriller - das auf der Wacht.


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

Neuester dümmster Name den ich gesehen hab:
Sahnemumu


----------



## Gribi (4. April 2008)

Hab mal nen Hexer gesehen der Dudu heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stettbach (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmmmm was ist mir denn so über den weg gelaufen? 

netzwerg - zwergen krieger glaub ich

am geilsten wars im teufelswald vor 2 Jahren... (damals noch felwood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) da sprang mir ein nachtelfenjäger namens nationalelf durchs bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war nen kurzen lacher wert)

ganz besonders schrecklich fand ich neulich die menschen paladina namens geilepalarin ouch

schüss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2008)

gestern musste ich in og aufm KdV einen taueren sehen der Souljaboy hieß ..... 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Elda (4. April 2008)

Es gibt nen Dudu bei mir aufm Server (Tirion) der heißt Katzeklo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (5. April 2008)

Mir fallen im Moment keine lustigen Namen ein außer ein Gildenname...in der Gilde wahren nämlich nur zwei Trolle und sonst keine andern und diese standen nebeneinander und tanzten nur....und jetz ratet mal den Gildennamen  ... "charname" und darunter "kann einen Salto" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (6. April 2008)

Also, Spontan fällt mir ein:
Kloschüssel,
Bankviech,
Knackfuß (da musste ich ziemlich lachen)


----------



## Glamourgirl (6. April 2008)

habe welche Gesehen namens:
Salami 
poperzenkerl
Kirisahne
Wurst
hfkljhlgkhgklh
afhjdfhalahfl
fdfhdaslfkjhsdalfkjh
jfhgruezaowwen
dsfahdsfdfff 
und so weiter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (6. April 2008)

Lêgólàs
Gîmlî
Ârâgór
Gândálf

usw. usw.


----------



## Spectrales (6. April 2008)

Sind ja doch ein Paar Nachtschwärmer on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So spontan fällt mir auch Kloschüssel ein und...ach genau!

Mir sind auf meinem alten Server mal 2 Multiboxer über den Weg gelaufen! xD
Apfelarsch und Birnenarsch
/lick Apfelarsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

ErwinSieg
EdwinvanSieg

Das grenzt schon fast an Körperverletzung...


----------



## Assari (6. April 2008)

Popel

Klöden

Dildoschluka


----------



## erraldstyler (6. April 2008)

Hmm..auf Arygos nen neuen Char angefangen...Troll Shamy..
und ich lauf zum Klingenhügel und da kommt mir ne nackte lvl8 Blutelfin entgegen, tanzt vor mir und will ein Gold.^^
Und das beste: Sie hieß Pûssy!!!!


----------



## Zoliya (6. April 2008)

Auf KJ laufen auch einige komische namen rum:

Kühlschrank
Colaflasche
Hanswurst
usw. 

Wo ich lachen musste war bei dem Arena Team: The next Uri Nierer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (6. April 2008)

der pvp twink meines Freundes heißt Inetfurzer auf Dethectus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alinchen (6. April 2008)

Der Hammer auf Aegwynn, 5 Leute spielen da oft zusammen die da heißen:

Bisswunde
Fleischwunde
Kratzwunde

...Rest weiß ich jetzt nich aber irgendwas mit Wunde

LOOOOOOOOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was für ein kranker Scheiß....


----------



## Sealthiel111 (6. April 2008)

schon mal was von "JEsuz" gehört?(n811 warri)


----------



## TheHeretic (6. April 2008)

Mariejohanna

Heißt jmd. auf Gilneas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maslot (10. Dezember 2008)

Selten so gelacht..nette Beiträge

Gilde:
Klatscht dich weg
Iss besser als Du

Namen:
Alli = der Hordler (omg)
Dummwiebrot
Ichsterbesowiso
Ziege
Tussi usw usw


----------



## Rainaar (10. Dezember 2008)

BM-Gahan schrieb:


> Gibt ja einige ganz nette und auch lustige Namen, auch wenn vllt nicht sehr passend zu nem RP Server !
> 
> Was mich aber viel mehr stört, sind Namen wie "Wundensekret" ....
> Was reitet einen, seinen Charakter so zu nennen? *Kopfschüttel*



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Mir ist vor kurzem einer mit dem Namen "Appoplex" ( medizinisch für Schlaganfall ) untergekommen. Da hört für mich der Spaß wirklich auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten können sich die Leute nennen wie sie wollen. 

Ob das dann mit dem Posen mit T134573 in SW so dolle kommt wenn man Klobürste heisst - naja muss jeder selber wissen.

In meiner Gilde wollte ich solche Leute nicht haben, obwohl - was das fiese daran ist - ich hab da schon ein oder zwei gehabt, die hatten es echt drauf. Wirklich richtig gute Spieler. 

Allerdings gilt das für "Shadowrouge" und "Imbahexer" so gut wie nie.


----------



## vendar (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs immer vorgezogen Jägerpets Kenny zu nennnen, nur um im Falle des ablebens des Pets in einer Gruppe, ein Zitat aus Southpark verlautbaren zu können :]


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

-Mrklobürste
-Drcockrider ( Dr. Cockrider)


Gilde:

Mal aufm BG gesehen ne Stammgruppe die alle als Gildennamen <hat verstopfung> hatten...


----------



## phexus (10. Dezember 2008)

Leider kann ich mir nicht alle bescheuerten Namen merken, die mir in 5 Minuten Aufenthalt in Orgrimmar über den Weg laufen.

Blizzard hat doch überhaupt kein Interesse an RP.
Im Gegenteil.
Sie machens noch vor. Siehe Jormuttar is so verdammt fett....

Das hier ist so ... hammer .. hätt ich bald gesagt, das könnte man schon als Signatur nehmen:



Artherk schrieb:


> mir gefallen meine namen eigentlich recht gut
> ...
> Shadowasasin Nachtelf schurke


----------



## Aproc (10. Dezember 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen :
> 
> CSI Orgrimmar
> und
> ...



in unserm realmpool heißt ne gilde " bei Aldi Ehrfürchtig " ^^


----------



## Darkekimmu (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal ne begegung 

Prostata
Dekubitus
Harnröhre
Augapfel

nja^^


----------



## Primus Pilus (10. Dezember 2008)

Mortiferûs schrieb:


> und namen kamen mir noch nich soviele unter ^^
> 
> -Bofrost
> -Eismann (ich schätze das isn twink v Bofrost ^^)
> -thedogfather


LOL, "Eismann ist der Twink von Bofrost" ... der ist gut!



Exid schrieb:


> ich hab schon ma einen Orc gesehen der sich "Mikrowelle" genannt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hatte mal kurz eine Nachtelfen-Jägerin und da ist mir auch gleich am Anfang eine Nachtelfe mit Namen "Wurstbrot" begegnet... ich glaub, die hats noch bis Westfall geschafft, bevor sie weg war vom Fenster.



Galzan schrieb:


> Jäger : Paris , Pet : Hilton ... Ich konnte nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





dARKbLUE82 schrieb:


> Da kenn ich noch n schöneres Beispiel. N Hunter namens Migräne und sein Pet hieß Übelkeit - folglich
> 
> Übelkeit
> <Begleiter von Migräne>


Im Gegensatz dazu war ich mal ein paar Mal im BG zusammen mit einer Zwergenjägerin "Naddel" mit ihrem Schweine-Pet "Dieter" ... das fand ich klasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ego1899 schrieb:


> wie is das mit den tickets bei euch? habt ihr auch mal die erfahrung gemacht das das auch was bringt? lohnt es sich? ich meine musste jemand seinen namen ändern/ char löschen aufgrund eures tickents oder is das wirklich so als ob man gegen windmühlen kämpft wie das hier jemand so schön formuliert hat? ^^


Vor ca. einem halben Jahr wars Blizzard vollkommen Wurscht, habe x Tickets geschreiben, aber es tat sich gar nichts... obwohl die Namen eindeutig nicht in Ordnung waren... in den letzten 2 Wochen war ich überrascht, habe einige Tickets wegen eindeutig unpassender Namen aufgemacht und fast jedes Mal hat sich ein GM gemeldet. Und die Namen waren dann hinterher auch bald weg. 





LiangZhou schrieb:


> Weltendaemon oder Prinznamolo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf der Nachtwache gibts seit ewigen Zeiten einen Paladin "Walddämon"... für Paladin auf RP-Server total unpassend, aber scheint Ticket-resistent zu sein.




stettbach schrieb:


> am geilsten wars im teufelswald vor 2 Jahren... (damals noch felwood
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Nationalelf" ist zwar 1a unpassend, aber superlustig... n Lacher auf jeden Fall wert...

Die blödesten Namen in letzter Zeit waren 
"Kochlöffeli" der Nachtelfen-Jäger
"Magiefutzi" der Nachtelfen-Druide
"Nacktelf" der Nachtelfen-Krieger
"Elchkuchen" der Gnomen-Hexer
"Schwulogay" der Untoten-Schurke

und

"Wotlktestgmx" die Draenei-Schamanin... 

Mann, Mann, Mann...

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Niina (10. Dezember 2008)

Sexxyyjageri, Olfgesicht, Lêgôlâs (etc.) , NimmtPille


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (10. Dezember 2008)

Auf RP Server find ich jeden Namen schlecht der unnötig zeichen hat. Xârdâs Lègôláss etc..
Name vergeben?
DANN SUCH DIR WAS NEUES!


----------



## Plakner (10. Dezember 2008)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> und sowas auf nem rp server? das is traurig...
> btw: auf todeswache lief mir einst n hexer namens fußpilz über den weg...



Den kenn ich^^

Mein Kumpel heisst "Bötchen" und sein pet hiess "Brötchen" nich sonderlich kreativ


----------



## yves1993 (10. Dezember 2008)

omg wo is das was ich geschrieben hab? -.- naja dann nochma...

hexer: feardotcom xD

gildenname: pissenfromouttaspace --->kiddies inc oO

und n pala der cilit hiess und seine gilde BANG xD

hunter: Ichhunter  pet: Ichpet    lol


----------



## Ben86rockt (11. Dezember 2008)

.... DKs ......

Fleischpeitsche.... ich habs gelesen und lag erst mal unterm Stuhl vor lachen....

Painofdeath..... ohne Worte

Nekropotenz.... xDD

und der schlimmste Name war nen Holypala names Darkpala.....


----------



## Martok (11. Dezember 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen :
> 
> CSI Orgrimmar
> und
> ...



also csi ogrimmar war aber nur ne twink gilde.

da war mal mein twink drin^^

die konkurrenzgilde hiess  csi thunderbluff


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (11. Dezember 2008)

Letztens bei uns n 70er der hies "Günterkommt" Hat direkt einer im handelschannel geschrieben und alle ham sich abgelacht das war so geil^^


----------



## pitmen (11. Dezember 2008)

Auf ein Neues. Finde meine Antwort nicht mehr ;(

Etwas länger her, aber als 5re Arena Team standen wir vor den  " Jungs der Gang Bang Gang "    2k+ Wertung    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (11. Dezember 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen :
> 
> CSI Orgrimmar
> und
> ...




also ich kenne den mopedclub  und finde das nun mal gar nicht als dummen gildennamen...im gegenteil   is doch voll cool..besser wie dieser ganzen möchtegernnamen


----------



## Taksoa (11. Dezember 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen :
> 
> CSI Orgrimmar
> und
> ...




Da ist wwohl jmd auf dem Realm Durotan^^

Ich war letztens nexus hero und hatten einen DK dabei der hiess "Niemand"
und ich muss sagen, man konnte ihn toll ärgern^^
Das sah so funny aus auf einmal stand "Niemand ist der Gruppe beigetreten"
ich hab mich si weg gelacht xD

Lg taksoa


----------



## Einar (11. Dezember 2008)

Im Alteractal sind mir mal 2 über den Weg gelaufen, bzw. waren auf Hordeseite wie ich:

-Ichheilsie, ein Druide
-Erheiltmich

Naja, viel kann man da nicht zu sagen....

Ausserdem einer Namens Hèaldúdu oder so, an die Sonderzeichen kann ich mich nicht erinnern. (Warum soviele Sonderzeichen immer und überall?)
Natürlich schrieb er mal im Channel: "Hèaldúdu: Suche grp für BW hero, bin KEIN heiler."

Ach ja....


----------



## Zangor (11. Dezember 2008)

Weniger sinnlose Namen würde es vielleicht geben wenn man bei der Charaktererstellung einen Vor- und Nachnamen eingeben könnte. So gäbe es viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Da ich eine Abneigung gegen Namen mit ^`´ und Co habe und mir auch Nicks aus dem Haushaltsbereich und ähnlichem missfallen wird jede Charaktererstellung zur Geduldsprobe weil selbst die ausgefallensten "anscheinenden" Eigenkreationen schon auf dem Server vorhanden sind. Genauso verhält es sich mit Namensgeneratoren, alles was halbwegs klingt, gibts schon. 

Bei meinem DK wollte ich dann besonders clever sein und hab bei Google nach finnischen Namen gesucht und dann auch eine Liste gefunden, nur um zu merken, dass andere auch schon auf die Idee gekommen waren. Ich schätze viele Toasbrot, Mettwurst, Teewurst Chars gehen auf verweifelte Zocker zurück die nach stundenlangem Ausprobieren das Erstbeste genommen haben...


----------



## Damiane (11. Dezember 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Hatte mal kurz eine Nachtelfen-Jägerin und da ist mir auch gleich am Anfang eine Nachtelfe mit Namen "Wurstbrot" begegnet... ich glaub, die hats noch bis Westfall geschafft, bevor sie weg war vom Fenster.




Ein Arbeitskollege von meinem Mann hat sich auch mal (völliger WoW-Neueinsteiger, ohne Vorkenntnisse) einen Char gemacht auf einem RP-server, der Wurstbrot hieß. Er wurde von GMs gebeten, sich umzubenennen...Vielleicht war das ja der, den ihr gesehen habt. Weiß leider nicht mehr, welcher Server das war...ist aber echt ein selten dämlicher Name- vorallem auf nem RP-Server...

Bei uns auf dem Server war mal ein Char, der hieß Miniwini, seine Gilde hieß Würstchenkette.... Das fand ich lustig... (spiele aber nicht auf nem RP-server).
Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man vor dem Spiel, bzw. seinem Char, wo man doch viel Arbeit und Zeit reinsteckt, auch einen gewissen Respekt haben sollte. Ich würde meinem Char *niemals* einen Namen geben, der irgendwie nach Krankheit, Körperteil oder sonstwas Unpassendem benannt ist...


----------



## Blutlos (11. Dezember 2008)

Ein Jäger mit Namen Tünnes samt Begleiterpet Scheel.


----------



## Greshnak (11. Dezember 2008)

das mächtige team, der blutelf paladin blutelf und der nachtelfschurke nachtelfer.

ich find namen doof wie gesagt mit der klasse drin, aber der schlimmste name ist untotenhexer usw also klasse und rasse


----------



## Destross (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab schon folgende gesehen:

Druide Dornrôschen
Paladin Palapaladin
Hunter Klo mit den Pet Bürste
und noch ein Duo  Vier und Fünf!

Wen es auf einen Normalen Server wäre würde es mir ja nichts machen aber wen man sich schon einen Rp-Server aussucht solte man sich auch daran halten und sich einen "guten" Namen aussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nikoxus (11. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns aufem Server hatte ma die einfallsreiche Idee ne Gilde mit Die Jonis aufzumachen.
Das war ne 1 Account und paar twinks gilde.
Magierjoni
Schurkenjoni
Kriegerjoni
usw
usw
usw


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (11. Dezember 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> ich finde es dumm das wenn leute schon ihre namen in englisch schreiben sie meist nie richtig schreiben -.-



sagt einer mit dem namen crâshbâsh... seit wann gibt es im englischen circonfexe?


----------



## Darkfire936 (11. Dezember 2008)

Spiele auch auf dem KdV(Horde)War etwa vor zwei Wochen als ich mit meinem Todesritter in den Östlichen Pestländern Kräuter für Inschriftenkunde gefarmt hab.Da schreibt ein Spieler Namens Stinkzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in den allgemein Channel das er Leute für ne Gilde sucht die er one hit skill nennen will.Hab ihm gleich über den Allgemein zurückgeschrieben dass das auf nem Rsp Server nicht geht da mischte sich so ein anderer Typ ein (ka mehr wie der hieß)der meinte ich sollte mich um meinem eigenen Scheiß kümmern.Hab denen gesagt sie sollen mal die Rsp Regeln auf wow-europe lesen.Dann fingen die zwei an über meinen Namen zu schreiben das der auch nicht viel besser sei(natürlich rsp Name).Hab dann sicher nein Ticket geschrieben.Aber die Gms haben leider nichts getan


----------



## sapphir (11. Dezember 2008)

hab mal einen gesehen der hies rofelcopter^^


----------



## Shadria (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine Hitliste:

Porschegünni
Killahamsta
Bigbigbäm
Umroxxor
Meisterlampe
Palakrieger
Volluncool
Duschvorhang
Tampon

Sind alles Namen von Lvl 70 Chars! Allesamt pre WotLK im BG gesehen.


----------



## Nexxen (11. Dezember 2008)

Kaffe.....
DAs bin ich....
Das beste was ich gesehn ahbe war ya imemr McHmstr

McHamster ohne vokale ^^


----------



## chochomel (11. Dezember 2008)

Ehy den namen herthabscberlin find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. Dezember 2008)

sufu ... als charname nicht als flame^^
rindeastwood
fünününüh (mario barth ftw)


----------



## Nexxen (11. Dezember 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> sufu ... als charname nicht als flame^^
> rindeastwood
> fünününüh (mario barth ftw)




Hey MarioBarth is geil xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzad (11. Dezember 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen :
> 
> CSI Orgrimmar
> und
> ...




Mopedclub Orgrimmar ist mal übelst geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _-DaRoK-_ (11. Dezember 2008)

xD mir is ein genialer Gildenname ins auge gesprungen:

Recher der Horde

Horde-Perenolde
is zwar kein RP-Server aber der name geht gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thefunkiller (11. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt bitte nicht lachen aber mein jäger heisst Ooblubb....


----------



## pixler (11. Dezember 2008)

Hm hatte mal einem im bg gesehen der nannte sich hackfresse, was ich allerdings nicht so dumm finde, hat schon was son name der polarisiert. Da sind die killa, shadow, dark etc namen viel schlimmer


----------



## RiRo (11. Dezember 2008)

So muss jetzt auch noch mal was loswerden...
auf blackhand heißt ein hexer knecht
früher gabs ja noch die pvp ränge... und seine gilde hieß die geknechteten
also:
geknechter knecht von den geknechteten

mfg
riro


----------



## JTR (11. Dezember 2008)

ich hab atzenkeeper in der gilde xD

und ne senfente


----------



## Syane (11. Dezember 2008)

Kenne jemanden ...dessen Mainchar "Mokkapeitsche" heißt ...und kürzlich seinem Twink übern weggelaufen ...Mokkaspalte" ...


----------



## Gorgor (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kenn da
-Fußhupe
-Supersniper
-Popoleckerle

Da gibts noch unzählige mehr, aber grade fallen mir keine mehr ein


----------



## Qwalle (11. Dezember 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> ich finde es dumm das wenn leute schon ihre namen in englisch schreiben sie meist nie richtig schreiben -.-




Ich finde es dumm, wenn Leute nicht mal Sätze mit richtigem Satzbau kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priesthood (11. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte mal einen der hieß "Ah"


----------



## Frankx (11. Dezember 2008)

auch wenn ich ich selbst fertig mache ^^

ein Mensch Paladin namens Dârkhunter

oder sonstige Darks und Deathknigt Variationen


----------



## Crâshbâsh (11. Dezember 2008)

Qwalle schrieb:


> Ich finde es dumm, wenn Leute nicht mal Sätze mit richtigem Satzbau kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil wegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadaja (11. Dezember 2008)

Huhu

Ich kenne einen der heißt Stuhlangst.
Dann kenn ich noch wen der Krustenkäse heißt.

Ich selbst habe meinen chars namen gegeben wie ' shadaja (xD), shadowrose,lotuslilie etc.'


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. Dezember 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> das heißt SuFu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, es heißt Sufu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suchfunktion

Nicht SuchFunktion (SuFu) oder SUCHFUNKTION (SUFU) oder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (11. Dezember 2008)

früher währe es mir am ar... vorbei gegangen wie wer heist (spiele auch rp server) 

allerdings schrieb mich eines tages ein gm an ich sei verwarnt und ich solle miennen namen ändern (ich habe keinen namen wie schadowkiller, nudelholz oder so gehabt sondern wirklich einen schön klingenden namen erdacht)  ohne witz ich habe den namen mal nach gegoogelt, nach dem jemand meinen musste angepisst zu sein was weis ich weshalb und dann nach einen grund zu suchen das ich ärger bekomme, es gibt meinen namen irgendwo in thailand als einen 8 mann betrieb. tüllich ich such ja auch nach sowas.

seid diesem tag bekomme ich leichte hass anfälle gegen die die namen rum rennen welche nicht mal minimallistisch zu pve passen. 

ansonsren heist es leben und leben lassen.

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## ChevesieLane (11. Dezember 2008)

bei mir auf dem server gibs ne gilde, die nennt sich mietzekotze... ich hab so gefeiert
oder bei einen schurken mit den namen vonhinten


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (11. Dezember 2008)

Pommesgabel und Wurstkrieger


----------



## Nekramcruun (11. Dezember 2008)

also normalerweise ärgert mich sowas aber als ich mal im AV den emote las: "wuzelsepp begrüsst druidenjupp mit einem herzlichen hallo" musste ich trotzdem lachen


----------



## Chínín (11. Dezember 2008)

Daaâaah

erinnert mich irgendwie an die wahnsinnigen Hasen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: für doofe Namen: /wer 1-10
eingeben...


----------



## Ol@f (11. Dezember 2008)

Büffelmüffel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinEateR-SER (11. Dezember 2008)

na dämliche namen gibts viele  vorallm wenn man sich dann noch die chars dazu anguckt...

kenne nen schurkengnom namens Monstersack
          nen menschpala namens barbiesken

also frag mich immer wieder wieso man seinen twinks solche namen geben muss...


----------



## Holsinger (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch schon sachen wie "Hustenbombon", "Krustenkäse" und "Dosenbier" gesehn, wobei Krustenkäse eindeutig aus der Southpark-WoW-Folge gestohlen ist!

mfg


----------



## woggly4 (11. Dezember 2008)

- Shadowrouge

Sie werden es wohl nie lernen, dass "rouge" =|= Schurke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//edit:
Ups, habe die ganzen ´ und ` vergessen - verzeiht mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (12. Dezember 2008)

Deznait... und dreimal dürft ihr raten, zu welcher Klasse der Name gehört...

Dann gibt es da auch noch Shádôwhùntêr (wie immer in zig Varianten). Hab mittlerweile eine Vorlage für Namensmeldungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wattie (12. Dezember 2008)

Also nen Knaller sind ja wohl neuerdings die Todesritter, die als Plage über uns hergefallen sind.

Tôtenkopf
Deathknight
Toddesritter
Déáthnît

usw.

Dann auch sehr klangvolle Namen wie:

Magierinn (wer errät die Klasse)
Sâw
Túpac
oder auch
darkshadowirgendwas

Das Problem ist, man meldet und meldet die Namen, aber die Leute werden trotzdem 80 und heißen immer noch so.
Ich versteh das nicht. Es macht soviel von der Atmosphäre kaputt, genau wie die lolroflgogo-Fraktion.

Alles Intelligenzallergiker...


----------



## MayoAmok (12. Dezember 2008)

Gilneas

trollschurke namens Kleinweich

Zwergenhunter (glaub ich) namens Zuklein, Petname: Zumittel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja, in meiner gilde ist ein 12jähriger bubi, der bei der namenswahl auch immer sehr kreativ ist. sein schurke heisst schúrke und sein todesritter heisst tódesritter.....

da muss man erstmal drauf kommen....

wahrscheinlich wird er zuhause mit dem namen seiner spezies angeredet, oder so....


----------



## djflow20 (12. Dezember 2008)

Günühühühü
Ohlololol
....das sind keine Farmbots^^

Gildennamen:
Gank mich und ich logg um
RLexedeleted


----------



## Nordoas (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab en kleinen Tauren Twink mit dem Namen Nulnulsieben und en Bankchar mit em Namen Essakraps was von hinten gelesen Sparkasse bedeutet 
zeugt das nun von Dummheit oder Kreativität ?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Dezember 2008)

Nordoas schrieb:


> Ich hab en kleinen Tauren Twink mit dem Namen Nulnulsieben und en Bankchar mit em Namen Essakraps was von hinten gelesen Sparkasse bedeutet
> zeugt das nun von Dummheit oder Kreativität ?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindestens zeugt es davon das das du Zahlen und Worte rückwärts schreiben beherrscht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Láxoo (12. Dezember 2008)

Habe gestern in OG nen Tauren namens "Milkakuh" gesehen.
Dementsprechend war er befleckt.


----------



## Gilriad (12. Dezember 2008)

Schlepphoden.....*hust*.


----------



## Alaneo (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Gildennamen:
"Du nicht nehmen Kerze!"
"Willkommen auf Ignor"
"Die spitzen Spitzen"
...

Spielernamen:
"Pepsi"
"ich"
"Bîer"
...


Gruss
Alaneo


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Dezember 2008)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Hey MarioBarth is geil xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gab auch noch Schappfotoändih (als Mario Barth fan weis man was das bedeutet)
sonst fällt mir nur "auf dem pwnyhof" ein


----------



## FakeEpix (12. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal einen Jäger gesehn : Ischwarschnet und sein Pet : Erwarsaunisch
Musste da erstmal lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (12. Dezember 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Schlepphoden.....*hust*.




eine Frage: auf welchem Server spielst Du?

Mein Mann stand auch mal in IF vor einem Char, der Schlepphoden hieß, und hat sich mit dem über den Namen unterhalten, weil er selber seinen Worms-Charakter so genannt hat und es lustig fand, dass jemand seinen WoW-Char so nennt. Natürlich ist der Name an sich für WoW nicht geeignet, da geb ich Dir Recht. Aber in dem Moment, wo der vor uns stand, war es einfach nur lustig, gerade weil mein Mann dachte nur er würde so einen Namen nutzen (wenn auch nicht in WoW)

Achja- spielen auf Malygos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele auf Die Todeskrallen, ebenfalls RPPVP, und habe meinen Druidentwink "Unbesiegbär" genannt... das war eigentlich nur Experiment um zu schauen wie lange so ein Name "überlebt" bis er gemeldet wird. Allerdings atm Stufe 51 und immer noch unbesiegbär :x


----------



## Asarion (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Einige Namen wurden hier schon genannt. Das hier sind weitere, die mir auf meinem Server (Die ewige Wacht) mal so über den Weg gelaufen sind und die mir gerade so einfallen. Natürlich schön sortiert. Keine Ahnung, ob es die noch alle gibt und ob die Sonderzeichen alle richtig sind. Müsste später mal gucken, ob ich die Screenshots von früher noch habe oder meine alte Namensliste finde.

*Allianz*

Armageddôn
Blackthùnder
Bloodyhand
Bøttlé
Cheese
Dargwink (Anlehnung an Darkwing Duck?!)
Dárkwólf
Engelssohn
Exorzist
Guldahn
Guldahnn
Heilergmbh
Hordenbeisser
KillMeNot
Kleinefrau (in der Gilde "ganz groß")
Lifebreàker
Meuchelix
Niceguy
Nightswords
Poisondwarf
Rauscheengel
Shadowwave
Schnatti
Schrottili
Smallville
Takeover
Takeout
Zwergenbier (war ein Nachtelf)

*Horde*

Allificcer
Allikilla
Boneeaterx
Clonedoc
Dèathknight
Déàthknight
Deathprayer
Dontwhine
Evilburner
Evildudu
Fetzen
Fieseratte
Flipper
Glatzentaure
Grinder
Kuscheltaure
Kuschelbär
Hhörnchen
Hühnerhugo
Noskill
Shadowblader
Skîmmîng
Sperling
Timebomb
Verzweifelt
Wiedergänger
Wuscheltotem

*Bescheuerte Gildennamen:*

Affen, Titten und Geil
Asozial mit Stil
Asoziale Penner
Ausser mir keiner da
Big Tits and High Crits (-.-)
Bikini Bottom
Bind on Pickup
Chicken Connection
Cloverfield
Corvus Corax (dürfte Namensprobleme geben)
Deutsche Bier Liga
Die Autohändler
Die Muskeltiere
Die fiesen Wichtel
dropt nix
Elite Killaz
EPU IMBA TANKS
EY DU NAPPO WAS GEHT
Einmal mit profis
ErsGuterJunge
German Noob Killer
Ghôst Recôn
Gläm macht BäM
Hab mich verlaufen
Hau mich und ich logg um
I Crit on my first Date
Ich morde die Horde
Imbär
Level UP
Natural Born Soulgriller
No Risk No Fun
Simpsons (siehe Corvus Corax)
Wurstfabrik
You Got Twinked

Solche Namen haben auf einem RP-Realm nun wirklich nichts verloren. Wäre schön, wenn Blizzard neben dem "Spam melden" mal die Möglichkeit gibt: Char anklicken, rechte Maustaste, Name melden. Immer mühselig ein Ticket schreiben nervt auf Dauer.

Vor allem die ganzen Namen mit Wich..., Fic*..., etc. drin... Da frage ich mich echt manchmal, welche Schwachmaten da an der Tastatur sitzen und solche Chars erstellen.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Gilriad (14. Dezember 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> eine Frage: auf welchem Server spielst Du?
> 
> 
> Achja- spielen auf Malygos
> ...



Den Namen habe ich damals mal auf der Todeswache lesen dürfen/müssen ("RP-Server")


----------



## Robb (14. Dezember 2008)

blödeste gilde bei uns : 

tutut 
Toastbrot

so wie die gilden hießen haben auch ihre member gespielt.

naja mein 2on2 team heisst ja auch 
moppedclub crossroads 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber bin nicht auf nem RP server und das ist immernoch besser wie 
wir pwnen
ultrakiller
oder sowas


eins der witzigsten sachen war in nem 3on3 fight 
team : "schami-Team"
spieler : 3 schamis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der hier : teamname : nackte tatsachen 
der fight beginnt, es stehen 2 nackte draeneis tanzend am spawn und haben sich umhauen lassen, als ich dann den teamnamen sah konnt ich nichtmehr vor lachen


----------



## Annovella (14. Dezember 2008)

Finde Namen wie "Sonnenwind"(Feraldruide) oder so aber genauso bescheuert wie Klobürste.
Sollen die Leute sich vernünftige Namen einfallen lassen (auf einem RP Server).


----------



## Tigrexx (14. Dezember 2008)

Lustigster name den ich bis jetzt auf  gefunden habe ist Bockwurst und Gildenname ist "ausgepeitscht"^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich schätze mein imba 29 PvP-Twink Schurke hätte auf RP-Servern 
nichts verloren. Obwphl Syndikat das sind so wannabees...

Schadowalker

Einmal jedes Klischee durch den Dreck ziehen bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarViolet (14. Dezember 2008)

Gestern is "Deinemuhter" (Tauren-weiblich-dudu) mir übern Weg gelaufen...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




war erstmal baff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trogdor (14. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema  Charnamen...

Hexenmeister > Notausgang
Jäger/Pet > Unbekannt/Unbennant

- Fotozelle
- Glühbirne
- Krüppeljoe
- Fujitsu

Ich geb zu mein Bankchar hat auch nen miesen Namen aber wie oft lauf ich mit dem schon rum
der heisst *trommelwirbel* fufzigkupfer [anspielung auf den Namenhaften US-Rapper 50 Cent]

naja was Gilden angeht ist und bleibt ungeschlagen 
- Schwanger von Hogger [hab ne Human Priest am BG gesehn]

dan sind da noch so sachen wie 

...trifft dich kritisch
Rumzbumzbeserjungz

und auch wenn es nicht hierhergehört [genau wqie Gildennamen ich weiss]

Arenateam mit Namen  Your Mama is My Mount


----------



## Sinnlos2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

'Mhkay' wie der von South Park. Mr.Mhkay... Nicht dass ich den namen Blöd finde, nur ungewöhnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Spieler ansich ist richtig korrekt, bin bis heute mit ihm gut im Kontakt, alleine nur weil ich den namen so geil fand und daraus ein gespräch wurde.
Btw sollte man, meiner meinung nach, das Spiel nicht so ernst nehmen. Vielmehr die menschen dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (14. Dezember 2008)

schwanger von hogger lol... wird mal wieder zeit den mitm lvl 1er um zuhauen^^


----------



## Garafdîr (14. Dezember 2008)

Oooh man, eure Probleme würde ich gerne mal haben. Seid ihr schon auf 80 und langweilt ihr euch zu tode oder was??? Was soll man machen wenn der ausgesuchte Name für sein Char schon vergeben ist, egal ob auf Deutsch, Englisch, usw. Wenn es so nicht geht, sätzen die eben die Sonderzeichen mit rein aber meistens sind die Namen auch schon vergeben. Dann bleibt eben nichts anderes über als ein oder ein paar Buchstaben zu verdrehen. Ich habe auch schon ca 30 min versucht einen Namen für meinen Char einzugeben. Ständig hieß es, das der Name nicht verfügbar ist. Zum Glück habe ich von Bastei Lübbe zwei Bücher von Herr der Ringe, Deutsch-Elbisch & Elbisch-Deutsch. Ich habe mir aus dem Buch einen Passenden Namen zurechtgebastelt und dann meine Chars dann einen Elbischen Namen verpaßt.
Ja OK, es giebt schon ein paar Leute die echt einfalsloß sind.


----------



## Garafdîr (14. Dezember 2008)

Oooh man, eure Probleme würde ich gerne mal haben. Seid ihr schon auf 80 und langweilt ihr euch zu tode oder was??? Was soll man machen wenn der ausgesuchte Name für sein Char schon vergeben ist, egal ob auf Deutsch, Englisch, usw. Wenn es so nicht geht, sätzen die eben die Sonderzeichen mit rein aber meistens sind die Namen auch schon vergeben. Dann bleibt eben nichts anderes über als ein oder ein paar Buchstaben zu verdrehen. Ich habe auch schon ca 30 min versucht einen Namen für meinen Char einzugeben. Ständig hieß es, das der Name nicht verfügbar ist. Zum Glück habe ich von Bastei Lübbe zwei Bücher von Herr der Ringe, Deutsch-Elbisch & Elbisch-Deutsch. Ich habe mir aus dem Buch einen Passenden Namen zurechtgebastelt und dann meine Chars dann einen Elbischen Namen verpaßt.
Ja OK, es giebt schon ein paar Leute die echt einfalsloß sind.


----------



## Shedanhul (14. Dezember 2008)

Ah Dethecus is mit von der Partie^^
Ich nenn auch auf PvP-Server meine Chars mit stimmigen Namen:
Shedanhul (Jäger)
Mùrnaneth (sehr einfallsreich: Katze=Pet)
Ilfirin (Unsterblich=Pet)

î Is elfisch so nebenbei^^

Wobei ich kenn ne Huntress mit dem Namen: Arroh, sollte wohl Arrow sein, das Pet isn Eber namens Ulf xD


----------



## sevenharg (14. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab schon 

Gurkensalat
Butterkeks
Butterdose 
bravesich
longben
schokoladeeis
laufmichtot
kaufmichein
willmichkeine
schweinarsch
kannnix
killnix
treffnix (berühmter cs:s name)
healnix
death ( als healer)

und gilde naja davon fang ich garnicht an xD


----------



## rofldiepofl (14. Dezember 2008)

Magepärchen: Saroman und Sarofrau


----------



## Woroccolos (14. Dezember 2008)

mir is das mal auf nem pvp-server passiert das ich frühs um 8 on war, im brachland und sich: Wasserkochen, Kaffeekochen, Schrippe und Spiegeleichen im allgemeinen Chat unterhalten haben.

das einzigste was mir dazu einfiehl war     Klasse alles da für ein lecker Frühstück


----------



## sevenharg (14. Dezember 2008)

omg da bekommt man ja hunger xD


----------



## Grümhaar (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja auf unserem schönen Pvp server kil'jeaden  läuft n gnom rum der Derspucker heißt^^
oder ich hab mal einen gesehen der Volldumm hieß^^
im handelschannel ging es dann die ganze zeit : ICH BIN VOLLDUMM! 
was i-wie ganz lustig war


----------



## Narisa (14. Dezember 2008)

gestern passiert: zwar geschmacklos, will es aber euch nciht vorenthalten..


Hanelohrekohl - undead warri-,-


sonst sind schon alle möglichen variationen von "Arthas" vorgekommen...


----------



## Salvdore (14. Dezember 2008)

Den besten den ich gesehen hab, da waren 2 Chars auf unserem Server der eine hieß Vladimir und neben ihm stand Milchschni.
Milchschnitte wäre als name wohl zu lang gewesen ^^


----------



## Frink (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich musste auch grinsen als zu meinen WoW-Anfangszeiten im PvP n Jägerpet mit Namen "Scheißhaufen" auf mich zugerannt kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch lustig wars, als ich an diesem Tauren vorbeilief:


----------



## Gornakosh/Furro (14. Dezember 2008)

Harryhotter (Druide)

Basherette (Be Priesterin)  ich kotz gleich xD


----------



## mcbk (14. Dezember 2008)

Schnomgurke => Wie sollte es auch anders sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SMaSHdp (14. Dezember 2008)

Vermutung dieser ulkigen Namen ist denke ich mal meist, das der Name den man verwenden wollte schon vergeben war. Es gibt so einige beliebte Namen die meist immer vergeben sind. Auf relativen neuen Servern hat man natürlich eine größere Chance seinen Namen verwenden zukönnen. Ein Positiver Punkt dabei ist auch,  das es nicht soviele Spieler gibt und es nicht viele höherstufige Spieler gibt.

Aber natürlich kann es auch an fehlender Geduld liegen, das einfach im Kopf schwirende Wörter verwendet werden wie:
Kaugummi
Stockbrot
Heizung
Lautsprecher
Kopfkissen
die Liste lässt sich ewig fortahren...

Zudem kommen auch die "PvP-Twink" nahmen hinzu. Sie enthalten oft diskriminierende und meist aus Wörtern zusammengesetzte Namen. Hierzu gehören auch Namen die einem gerade im Kopf schweben:
Ikillyou
Roguemaster
Ipownyou
Schurkenbest
Killér
...

Mir persönlich sind Namen wie Stockbrot und Schurkenbest über den Weg gelaufen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokrum (14. Dezember 2008)

pénnèr - Paladin auf Hordenseite auf dem Server XY. Ich bin ja nicht so unfair und pranger hier an


----------



## Antonio86 (14. Dezember 2008)

Der beste Name den ich gefunden hab ist Bankkontó 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da musst ich richtig lachen war wohl ein Bankchar.Das noch auf ein Rp Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (14. Dezember 2008)

Also am allerschlimmsten sind die Char-Namen von diesen Möchtegern-Kiddies, die zum Beispiel
-Deathkiller
-Shadowdeath
-Aggrodestroyer
heißen. Da frag ich mich immer , wo die WoW hergekriegt haben^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin78 (14. Dezember 2008)

Bin mal in an nem Ally namens Cybergamer vorbeigeritten^^


----------



## Coralle (14. Dezember 2008)

Kirschpony schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle taucht meine Tísch nie in solchen threads auf?
> Keine Wrathbringler hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



namen:

-Tisch
-Eon  (bissl werbung wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Hasseröder (BIER!!!!)
und sein pet: Premiumpilz
-farmerjo 
-maintank (Healprist udn mein gildenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Zahnräuber

Gilden: 

-NoSkillAberBesserAlsDu (hordengilde oO)
-NoSkillAberBesserAlsIhr (das gegestück allygilde)
-PlanB
-Hallo Wand =P


das wars erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server läuft eine "Käsekrokette" rum....Auch ein ganz toller Name...(uarks).. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (15. Dezember 2008)

Mein 80er Druide - Dorfmofa 

Und son Tauren Warri mit dem ich mich schon oft im BG geprügelt habe mit allen Chars. "Battleship"

Der rennt auch gerne mal mit TG und 2x BrutalGladi Kolben rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Arenateams"

-Your Dad is my Mount

-Stunned Girls cant say No

- Gnomercy


----------



## SMaSHdp (15. Dezember 2008)

Da fehlt mir doch ein Spieler auf meinem Server ein:

Affenklöten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (16. Dezember 2008)

Schamane Troll: Stinkesocke... (ich bin auf einem RP Realm *hust*).

Ansonsten:

Wegrotzer
Stalkerrouge (jaja.. ich weiß^^ Stalker"schminke")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Proof
Proofoo
Nekromanscher... (war aber kein Hexer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Großerfrosch
Analadin (war ein Pala)
Pornojürgen
Imbarius
Popobomber
Leichnam
Fleischer
Stonefist
Luke
Animalman
Shadowsniper
Gabi (Blutelfe kein Mensch)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Yousuck
Asskickor
Umklatscher

das sind nur Jene, die mir die letzten Tage aufgrund "Dummer Sprüche" oder "Dummer Aktionen" hängen geblieben sind.

Updates folgen:
Edit: hab noch ein paar rausgekramt.. (Da ich zu denen gehöre die jeden Scheiss auf nem Screenshot dokumentieren müssen, 
hab ich mal schnell paar überflogen. (Habe bewusst alle Rausgelassen, die in BG's waren, und nur welche vom RP-Realm genommen).

Grandmother
Pitbull
Blade
Prooftok
Irontyran
Paladinelf
Lokoloko
Stormrizer
Deathgonzo
Antipaladinix
Kewl
Moschen
Heal
Kwei
Tauron
Cyráx
Paprikaboy
Assassini
Rasengan
Wilderstier
Chillor
Shinigami

Und Mein Favorite sogar mit Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Lancelord (16. Dezember 2008)

Auch besonders originell auf meinem Server sind
-Analsonde
-Arschkrampe ( beides Paladine o.0)


----------



## Kindgenius (16. Dezember 2008)

Also das beste für mich war immer noch so ein Typ namens "Atomhexor"...

Hab den mal im BG getroffen, hatte ganz ok gespielt, bloss er hat zu viel geschrieben. Als ich im mal gesagt habe, er solle doch bitte den Leuten in Hof helfen anstatt an den Ställen rumzulungern, meinte er so "NIEMALS!". Ich dann :"Lol".  "Der Atomhexer regiert über alles!"
Andere dann daraufhin, "Der atomhexer rettet uns ^^" und er dann wiederrum "NIEMALS!" xD "Der Atomhexor regiert über alles!" xD

Daraufhin hab ich nichts mehr geschrieben, weil ich vor Lachen unterm Stuhl saß.


----------



## blooooooody (17. Dezember 2008)

die schlimmsten namen waren

- Judaas un ist ein Priester (schelchtes wortspiel)
- Kühlschrank
- Paladox
- Alice (schwarze Magierin, noch ein schlechtes wortspiel)
- Nope
- Luffy (one piece)
- Lupin (auch von nem anime und zwar von Lupin III)
- Sion (und der idiot wusste nicht mal wo das in der schweiz ist... Oympische winterspiele fanden dort mal tatt)
- Swizzly (alkoholisches getrank aus der schweiz nd er wusste auh nicht das es sowas gibt -.-')

Petname:
- Säntis (schweizerberg in Kanton SG)
- Metallicat
- Plüschpopo (und noch ein dino dazu^^)


----------



## Gnorfal (11. Februar 2009)

Die mit Abstand wirklich dümmsten Spielernamen sind:

Platz 1: Yggdrasil (egal wie geschrieben) Yggdrasil Wikipedia
Platz 2: Leonidas (ganz egal wie geschrieben)
Platz 3: Alukat (auch egal wie geschrieben)

Ansonsten ist die Einfallslosigkeit mancher nur noch durch ihre Spielsucht übertroffen.

und bevor Flames mich erreichen: Meine Figuren haben allesamt RP-taugliche Namen, auch wenn ich nicht so der RP-Spieler bin. Ich finde dennoch, auf einem RP-Server sollte man entsprechende Namen verwenden.


----------



## Komakomi (11. Februar 2009)

gvpn schrieb:


> -Ikillyou (als pala) xD


Der is fies... aber geil! xD


----------



## JohnnyNRW (11. Februar 2009)

Im BG gesehen

Brezelbernd  (Nachtelf irgendwas)

ToterBrei   (Untoter Schurke)


----------



## Sorzzara (11. Februar 2009)

Kuya schrieb:


> Analadin (war ein Pala)



Die Gerüchte über rosa Plattenrüstung haben schon ihren Grund ^^


----------



## Solul (11. Februar 2009)

das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe war:

kichling= lichking

dalapin= Paladin

oder berufsorientiert

Brummy

Bankier

Jägermeister

was soll der schrott da wollen sie alle phantasiegames zocken und dann solche namen schämt euch ihr noob´s


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Die mit Abstand wirklich dümmsten Spielernamen sind:
> 
> Platz 1: Yggdrasil (egal wie geschrieben) Yggdrasil Wikipedia



Was ist daran jetzt so schlimm? Könnte ich mir z.B. bei einem Druiden gut vorstellen? Ich denke Namen dürfen durchaus eine Bedeutung haben. st in manch anderem Kulturkreis auch üblich. Einen gut "geklauten" Namen mit Sinn und Bedeutung finde ich persönlich um längen besser, als Namen die nur "passend" Klingen. Das ist nämlich vor allem eins: Geschmackssache.
Bei sowas wie Yggdrassil sieht man, wenns zur Klasse passt wenigstens das sich jemand gedanken gemacht hat.

Edit: und wer sich ein wenig mit der germanischen Mytholgie auskennt weis das im aktuellen mindestens jeder zweite Name für Orte und NPC's von Blizz geklaut wurde. Wenn die das dürfen, darf ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Februar 2009)

da ich selbst von einem RP-Server abstamme .... die schlimmeren hab ich gemeldet ... also nicht lustig sondern einfach dumm

n Jäger mit dem namen Déathwing
n Magier mit dem namen .. Eiswürfel .... auch wenn man im englischen sagen könnte Icecube wäre n cooler name ... nu es ist immer noch ein Ding und keine Bezeichnung für nen WoW-Avatar
im SnG hab ich letztens nen "Nexuss" gesehen ... mit dem doppel S bin ich mir grad nicht sicher aber einfach irgend einen buchstaben verdoppelt ... naja arm
nebst haben wir noch kA wieviele Atinuviel, Atinuvyel und Co's 
ne Heil-Priesterin (mensch) mit dem Namen Marieterese (anlehnung an Maria Theresia)

Naja ich bin bei Namen sehr kritisch da ich selbst allen meine Chars rp-passende Namen verpasse sogar dem Bank-Chars 
Wenn ich da Goldtracker, Bankuschi, Lagermax und Co immer in den Hauptstädten sehe ... muss ja auch nich sein 

DK- Subwoofer fällt mir grad noch ein und kA wie viele vergewaltigungen von Arthas mit 1-6 `´^usw. ... lichiking

lg sily

P.S. mein Hauptproblem bei abgekupferten Namen aus anderen Universen (Herr der Ringe, Star Wars und Co.) ist eigentlich nicht das man sich mit seinem Helden den Namen eines Helden aus einem anderen Universum annimmt sonder das sehr oft die Namen wirklich seeeeeehr unpassend gewählt werden
Hinter solchen Namen steht meist eine Story, viele haben "großes" geleistet. Wenn ich an eine hexe auf unserem Server denke die sich Silmarillion denke (das sind die Heiligen Sterne der Elfen in Tolkin's Universum) öhm nö 
oder eine Nachtelfen-Shadow-Priesterin mit dem Namen Mithrandia ... Mithrandir aka Gandalf Sturmkrähe ebenfalls aus dem selben Universum... wo er eigentlich ein männlicher Mensch ist und der Name "Elfen-Freund" bedeutet. öhm nö sorry auch failed.

Aber über das Thema könnt ich stundenlang lamentieren.

Kenne leider nur meine Sicht auf einem RP-Server und wer eine Rolle vorgibt zu spielen der sollte das auch so machen das es einfach paßt.... ob das eine abgekupferte oder eine frei erfundene ist lass ich dabei jedem frei ... aber mischen ist leider nicht gut.


----------



## Devil4u (11. Februar 2009)

Naja ich hab mal so nen Braunen Menschen gesehen mit knall gelben Haaren (hat schon zum schreien Ausgesehen) der trug den namen:

Dünnpfiff



Dann natürlich meinen ehemaligen 19er PvP Twink:

Derwixxer



Des Weiteren gesichtet auf meinem Server

Uhrensohn
Zahnbürste
Zahnpasta



Und nen paar doofe Gildennamen:

Die Wo Gut Sind
Two Orcs One Cup
Death Souls (meines Erachtens müsste das ja Dead Souls heissen)


----------



## TheWoox (11. Februar 2009)

schamanennamen bei uns:

Ankhlol hat sich warscheinlich zu Ankhi umbenannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heiluschi lasst uns raten was sie wohl geskillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darogue...

aus meiner zeit auf dem syndikat wo ich zwecks low lvl pvp equip mal in den 29er bg´s unterwegs war gabs ne pvp twinkgilde die nannte sich "RitzRitzweareEmokids" einfach unschlagbar xD

dann natürlich noch die sehr kreativen bankchars wie:

Sparer
Banker
Sparkasse

und die dazugehörigen gilden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ganz übel sind die verdrehungen der instanz- und bossnamen, wieviele Kaelthas, Arthas, Malygos, Nexus etc. rumlaufen...
naja bin ja mit Shamazing als ele shamie auch nich so weit weg aber immerhin der name passt und wenn man mit wem in der inni ist kommt ständig nen whisper von wegen "cooler name" etc. xD


----------



## DeusExMachina (11. Februar 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Orc Kriegerin ~~> Annabolika xD



also den find' ich kreativ!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

Kuya schrieb:


> Shinigami



Den Namen find ich ned so schlimm.. Soll ja übersetzt "Todesengel" oder ähnlich heißen... oder? ^^


----------



## Alhazred (11. Februar 2009)

Schön sind immer alle Schurkennamen mit Teilen von

Shadow
Killer
Silence
Death

bunt kombiniert...wusste schon der alte Barlow.


Auch schön:

Defftank (Krieger)
Dublutest (Schurke)


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

Shamazing schrieb:


> aus meiner zeit auf dem syndikat wo ich zwecks low lvl pvp equip mal in den 29er bg´s unterwegs war gabs ne pvp twinkgilde die nannte sich "RitzRitzweareEmokids" einfach unschlagbar xD



Gibts doch auch schon auf jeden Server    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (11. Februar 2009)

am schlimmsten find ich namen von Charakteren aus der Spielwelt mit Sonderzeichen und als Todesritter.

Ârthâs

Kelthúsâd  


Dann noch falsch geschrieben und als Todesritter... ganz schlimm bei uns auf dem Server.

Heisst für mich mind 5x ganken....


----------



## Crywalda (11. Februar 2009)

Den Namen "Unkrauti" für einen Dudu finde ich lustig.
Auf jeden Fall tausendmal besser als Wilddudu oder Duduking oder sowas


----------



## Rheyvan (11. Februar 2009)

Naja ich spiele auch auf nem sogenannten "RP"-Server. Aber die Bestimmungen von Blizz in Sachen Namensgebung ist eh fürn Axxx.. und machen tun die ja auch nix.

Und da bin ich dann Ihnen begegnet:

Heuldose und Klaudose aus der Gilde des Dosenclans

Ja sehr episch.. grats dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreyasErbin (11. Februar 2009)

Gilde: Lachend in die Kreissäge
Gibt es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Naxtar (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 iss schon traurig was es so an Namen hier gibt...ich bin bekennender Fantasyfan...lehne alle meine Charanamen auch in dem Bereich an .......
Wenn ich da etwas sehe wie eine Gilde die Meerschweinchenclub oder sowas heißt...oder die Ordinären Namen manch Gamer im Game....wundert mich eigentlich das es da keinen Filter gibt der letzteres vermeidet !

Naja ...das ist WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (11. Februar 2009)

Kuya schrieb:


> Und Mein Favorite sogar mit Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sich aber selber ragé nennen >_<


----------



## garius74 (11. Februar 2009)

Naja, manche Namen gehen sicher nicht auf einem RP Server, da sind wir uns einig

Bei anderen wundere ich mich, dass sie nicht erkennen, dass es eben verschiedene Formen des RP gibt.

Aber es ist ja weit verbreitet, stets nur den eigenen Maßstab gelten zu lassen.

Ich finde es schon sehr seltsam wenn jemand mit dem Foren Namen "Silmarilli" sich darüber aufregt, dass jemand im Spiel mit einer Hexe sich so ähnlich nennt.
Zudem ist es mE nicht verboten, mit Namen Anleihen an einen anderen Fantasykosmos zu tun.
Zumal auch Figuren in Fantasywelten immer Anleihen und Referenzen an andere Welten machen.

Das ist bei unseren realen Namen ganz genauso. (nicht umsonst finden sich noch soviele lateinisch "inspirierte" Namen in unserem Sprachraum)

Und wenn eine Gruppe ihr eigenes "Dosen RP" betreibt, ist das auch wesentlich lustiger als ein DeathRoxxor oder so ein Kram.


Auch schön finde ich die Leute die Lvl 5 PVP betreiben und einfach jeden Namen der vor ihnen auf dem Bildschirm auftaucht abschreiben und mit ihrer eigenen (womöglich falschen) Assoziation versehen.

Machts gut in WOW...


----------



## Rodulf (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiele auch auf einem RP-Server und am schwersten finde ich bei der Char Erstellung immer das FEld mit dem Namen, man hat ja so eine Vorstellung, was da rauskommen soll aber meist sind die Namen dann nicht zugelassen.

Um mich mal selbst richtig flamen zu lassen möchte ich mal meine eigenen 5 Char-Namen bekannt geben und eventuell klärt mich dann mal jemand auf, warum es absolute no-go`s sind oder eben nicht.

Pala-Tank -> Rodulf (Mensch)
Arkan-Mage -> Reinhardt (Mensch)

Das Buch "Die Schrecken des Jahres 1000" inspirierte mich dazu, vllt. kennt es ja sogar jemand, ist nicht so leicht zu bekommen aber spielt um das Jahr 1000, passt also meiner Meinung nach ganz gut zum WoW Universum.

Shadow-Priest -> Chiemera (Mensch) weibl.

In Anlehnung an eine Schimäre, ein Mischwesen aus der griechischen Mythologie, wegen der Möglichkeit, sich als Shadow in einer Schattenform zu bewegen.

Schurkin -> Ophellia (Mensch)

Mein neuester Twink, weil ich einen Lederer brauchte, hierhatte ich gar keine Ahnung, Birgit wäre glaub als Schurke ein absolutes no-go (wiederum ein Char aus obengenannten Buch) und irgendwie musste ich dann einfach an Shakespeare? denken und den herrlichen Buchtuitel von dem ich mal gehört habe "ophelia lernt schwimmen", naja ist denke ich für einen weibl. Menschen ok so zu heißen ^^

Vergelter -> Cerberius (Draenei)

Der sollte glaub Aurelius oder so heißen und dann stand noch Commodus zur Auswahl aber alles war schon vergeben und dann kam eben Cerberius heraus, für einen blauen Muskelprotz ist es sicherlich ganz brauchbar, hoffe ich zumindest.

So, wenn nun jemand meint mich darüber aufklären zu wollen, warum es absolut daneben ist, nur zu, ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung was bei einem RP-Namen zu beachten ist

Einer meiner Wunschnamen für einen nächsten Char wäre noch Auric (Goldfinger) in Anlehnung an den gleichnamigen Bondfilm mit Gerd Fröbe als den Superschurken schlecht hin, wäre für einen Bankchar eigentlich ja ganz witzig, diejenigen die den Goldfinger-Film kennen wissen vllt. was ich meine


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Februar 2009)

Jeder Name mit Sonderzeichen sollte verboten werden!


----------



## Andrúslas (11. Februar 2009)

Schurke die 
Hardcoreslayer 
heißen sind die coolsten!


----------



## jsaskia (11. Februar 2009)

Bei uns gibts nen Hexer names "tbonesteak" -.-


----------



## [DM]Zottel (11. Februar 2009)

fab52002 schrieb:


> Wie so oft trifft es heute unsere Freunde die Schurken.
> 
> 
> Namen wie:
> ...



Na passt doch:

Darkrouge = Dunkle Schminke
Killerrouge = Killerschminke (davor hat jede Frau Angst)
Rougemaster = Meister der Schminke bzw. Schminkmeister (wusste nicht dass es den Beruf gibt)
Holyrouge = heillige Schminke (Brief und Siegel vom Papst: Die hier ist für Nonnen zugelassen)


----------



## Sotham (11. Februar 2009)

Leider muss ich gestehen, dass mein Pala selbst einen doofen Namen für einen RP Server hat "Reality" ist da nicht so sinnig gewesen. 

Wenigstens der Hexer (Sotham) und der DK (Sothamos) waren da ein wenig cleverer gewählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crywalda (11. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Jeder Name mit Sonderzeichen sollte verboten werden!



Warum denn das?

Kann ich verstehen, wenn jemand sich Dárkhèxîlèîn oder so was in der Art nennt.

Aber es gibt genug Namen, die NUR mit einem Sonderzeichen überhaupt richtig geschrieben sind.


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Februar 2009)

Crywalda schrieb:


> Warum denn das?
> 
> Kann ich verstehen, wenn jemand sich Dárkhèxîlèîn oder so was in der Art nennt.
> 
> Aber es gibt genug Namen, die NUR mit einem Sonderzeichen überhaupt richtig geschrieben sind.



Sicher ein paar Namen gibts wie René und so, jedoch würde ich alles verbieten auf die paar kann man verzichten und auf die 1000 Bulwaî und Gándalfs auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

Rodulf schrieb:


> Also ich spiele auch auf einem RP-Server und am schwersten finde ich bei der Char Erstellung immer das FEld mit dem Namen, man hat ja so eine Vorstellung, was da rauskommen soll aber meist sind die Namen dann nicht zugelassen.
> 
> Um mich mal selbst richtig flamen zu lassen möchte ich mal meine eigenen 5 Char-Namen bekannt geben und eventuell klärt mich dann mal jemand auf, warum es absolute no-go`s sind oder eben nicht.
> [...]



Also meiner Meinung nach alle völlig in Ordnung. Es gibt zwar Leute die finden "gekalute" bzw. angelehnte Namen doof, allerdings sehe ich das genau anders. Hinter deinen Namen stecken ja ernsthafte Gedanken, das sie stilistisch passen und sogar teilweise ein Bedeutung haben die zum Char passt. 
Wenn dann jemand daherkommt und meint das wäre nicht RP genug ist eigentlich nur ignore angebracht. Diese RP nazitum ist manchmal auch ganz schön nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (11. Februar 2009)

Das mit den Sonderzeichen finde ich auch sehr nervend, wenn man einen Spieler sucht, der so ein Zeichen hat, dauert es auch sehr lange, weil man sich bestimmt 10x verschreibt, wenn der Name nur so von Sonderzeichen blinkt. Ich kenne sogar Leute, die gerade deswegen nicht in die Grp. laden, weil es zu nervig ist.


----------



## lutka (11. Februar 2009)

toxtronic schrieb:


> Sgtklötenkrampf
> Ausgesprochen SagentKlötenkrampf aber der hat sich unbenannt




hmmmm... und ich dachte immer es heißt saRgent... aber was weiß ich, bin nur in den usa aufgewachsen...


----------



## Helgard (11. Februar 2009)

ne Glitoria find ich ja mal nur daneben...


----------



## Stevster (11. Februar 2009)

PvP Server und meine Chars haben keine ernstzunehmenden Namen, haben aber auch nen ernsten Gedanken dahinter

Mein Main, der Deff Krieger schimpft sich Brüllmücke (damals fand ichs lustig wegen den Schreien)
und mein Twink nennt sich Streichelzoo und ist ein Tauren Dudu (Kuh, Bär, Katze, Reisegestalt, Schwimmform... wie in nem Streichelzoo eben)


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

Streichelzoo find ich kuhl ; )


----------



## Darshol (11. Februar 2009)

Bei uns rennt ein Trollschamane rum, der Büffelhüfte heißt...^^. Am besten paßt aber noch : Langfinger, für nen Schurken.  ^^


----------



## nodshar (11. Februar 2009)

naja,bei 11millionen spielern muss man irgenwann ääääh..fantasie  walten lassen bei der namenssuche
aber ja,es gibt schon doofe namen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (11. Februar 2009)

Mein Priest heißt MahatmaGlück... (hab ihn aber nicht wirlkich hoch gespielt)

Bei uns in der Gilde is ein Jäger, der heißt "Helfenicht", sein Pet heißt "Ichauchnicht"..."


Hab mal einen gesehen, der war in der Gilde: Don't drink and raid...

Anonsten hab ich bestimmt schon viele blöde Namen vergessen.

Ich kenn noch nen priest, der heißt:"IloveJesus"


----------



## Harrysantosa (11. Februar 2009)

Bei uns gab es mal einen der hieß "Meinemutta"

Hat auch so gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (11. Februar 2009)

- Dershamana (Schami)
- Sskywalker (Druide)
- Popschi (Paladin)
- Taxiteufel (Magier)
- Porschegrüni (Hexer)
- Magie (Hexer)
- Titanhammer (Paladin)
- Sehruntot (Hexer)
- Knackpo (Paladin)


----------



## Piggy D. (11. Februar 2009)

"ichspielwow"
jaeger "katalysator" und pet "auspuff"
dann noch einer "einslive" und der name vom pet war auch irgend sowas


----------



## vickie (11. Februar 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> "ichspielwow"
> jaeger "katalysator" und pet "auspuff"
> dann noch einer "einslive" und der name vom pet war auch irgend sowas



Das Pet hieß bestimmt "zweilive" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Pärvärsär, neulich auf dem Mithrilorden getroffen -.-
Nach 32 Stunden immernoch keine Reaktion vom GM


----------



## Ruven (11. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Pärvärsär, neulich auf dem Mithrilorden getroffen -.-
> Nach 32 Stunden immernoch keine Reaktion vom GM



na wieso auch wenn ers im RP umsetzt *rofl*


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Ruven schrieb:


> na wieso auch wenn ers im RP umsetzt *rofl*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne leider gibts auf dem Mithril ned mehr viele Rpler und Leute die sich so nennen wissen warscheinlich nedmal was RP ist


----------



## Manaori (11. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ne leider gibts auf dem Mithril ned mehr viele Rpler und Leute die sich so nennen wissen warscheinlich nedmal was RP ist



Also, ganz richtig ist es nicht, dass es auf dem MIthrilorden kaum mehr RP gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Inzwischen ist es ja wieder hübsch im Kommen. 
Aber stimmt schon, es gibt furchtbare Namen: 

Bratwurst (ork-krieger, nannte sich dann auf Anraten des GMs in Devilwarrior um)
Dämonia (Hexerin)
Schnupfen
Aragorrn (Mensch Krieger.. das fand ich wirklich arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Unsaintlyice (Todesritter)
Hôly (Heiligpriester oder Paladin *vergessen hab*) 
Naxxaras (sehr einfallsreich, ich komm gar nicht drauf, woher mir das so bekannt vorkommt *hust*)

Und eventuell noch Vulghar, aber auch nur, weil es ziemlich nach vulgär klingt *g* 

Über Gildennamen will ich gar nicht erst reden.. außer über die eine Allygilde, die ich mal gesehen habe: "Hüter der Eichhörnchen" 

MIr fällt sicher noch mehr ein.. Schule ist nur nicht der richtige Ort dafür ._.


----------



## Namasté (11. Februar 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Einige Namen wurden hier schon genannt. Das hier sind weitere, die mir auf meinem Server (Die ewige Wacht) mal so über den Weg gelaufen sind und die mir gerade so einfallen. Natürlich schön sortiert. Keine Ahnung, ob es die noch alle gibt und ob die Sonderzeichen alle richtig sind. Müsste später mal gucken, ob ich die Screenshots von früher noch habe oder meine alte Namensliste finde.
> 
> ...



Kleinefrau is ne nette Gnom Magierin ((wenn noch keine Charanpassung vorgenommen wurde)) und noch existent

Engelssohn existiert ebendso noch 

*mal kurz anmerk*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Gerbalin schrieb:


> Jeder Name mit Sonderzeichen sollte verboten werden!



Why
[/Rechtfertigung 1]
Mein Name zb. wird in einer seiner Schreibformen richtig mit dem "´" über dem lezten "e" geschrieben und ist somit auch so im Game wiederzufinden.
Desweiteren (des Wiedererkennungswertes wegen) heissen mehrere Chars von mir Namasté (jeweils mit Sonderzeichen da es ja nicht anders geht) ((Greetz @ /2 auf der Wacht *schmunzel*)) was ich persöhnlich auch nicht wirklich verwerflich finde.
[Rechtfertigung 0]

[/Interpretationssache 1]
Auch die Konformität, bezüglich der RP-"Regeln", ist denke ich gegeben.
[/Interpretationssache 0]

In diesem Sinne n&#652;m&#652;s&#712;te&#720;  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (11. Februar 2009)

Mortiferûs schrieb:


> -thedogfather



wtf wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dumm is auch: 

Zwärg
Kissiteasy
roflkopter

usw... ^^

PS: und alle die meinen sie sind PRO und nehmen nen lol am ende des namens NOOBIG!!!


----------



## Hirmotessa (11. Februar 2009)

Das war auf Amboassar. Ist zwar kein RP-Server, macht aber nix, denn der Gildenname (den ich dort auch nur einmal gesehen habe und da sage nochmal einer GM's täten nichts für ihr Geld) war sowas von niveaulos, dass ich mich auch ein halbes Jahr später noch dran erinnere:

Afk rubbeln

-.-

Naja, ansonsten fällt mir noch der Name von meinem eigenen Magier ein:

Ich heiße RL Gunnar und was besseres als Gannur ist mir nicht eingefallen. Da wäre Parryhotter noch besser gewesen... aber zu spät ist zu spät.


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

Hab nen Schurken Fixoida genannt.
Ein paar Freunde von mir (genau!Rl-Freunde^^) haben auch lustige Namen für ihre Chars:

Ihockdium
Mastahealer
Fokuhealer
Imogdinet
Rambazamba
Parkemed
Analia
Imurksdioh
Muuhstafa

Einer fällt mir jetzt nicht ein ... Aber ich find die witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Bottlebert


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also, ganz richtig ist es nicht, dass es auf dem MIthrilorden kaum mehr RP gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja das letzte was ih mitbekommen hab ist, dass viele Rpler nach Aldor abgewandert sind und seitdem hab ich ned mehr viele getroffen


----------



## gehix (11. Februar 2009)

Ja gibt schon interessante Namen und wiederrum welche, die wohl ihren Wunschnamen nicht bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Nera'Thor gab es in Donnerfels was lustiges (vielleicht nur auch halbwegs)
Vom Windreitmeister runtergesprungen und tot auf der Erde liegend (Lvl 1 Chars)
Komplett Nackt, weißes Fell, Männlein und Weiblein namens
- Albinotaure und Albinotaurin

Aber die Umstände wie die in den Tot gefallen sind und unten lagen, des war einfach stylisch xD


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Februar 2009)

garius74 schrieb:


> Naja, manche Namen gehen sicher nicht auf einem RP Server, da sind wir uns einig
> 
> Bei anderen wundere ich mich, dass sie nicht erkennen, dass es eben verschiedene Formen des RP gibt.
> 
> ...



mit dem klitzekleinen unterschied das Silmarilli an Silmarillion angelehnt ist und ich in anlehnung an die heiligen Sterne der Elfen aus tolkin's universum mit diesem Namen eine Nachtelfen-Priesterin benannt habe.
ich habe nichts gegen verwendung von namen aus anderen Bereichen. Mich stört nur wenn jemand ... wie die angeführten Beispiele .. Namen nimmt und sie nicht der bedeutung entsprechend verwendet. sorry aber eine Hexe die sich nach heiligen Sternen von Elfen bezeichnet ... ja ne is klar. Aber wie selbst schon gesagt ... Es ist ja weit verbreitet, stehts nur den eigenen maßstab gelten zu lassen.
Ich habe auch einen Mithrandir ... umgelegt auf WoW ist er ein Menschen-Magier mit weißem Haar und Bart, ehrfürchtig bei Darnassus und den Cenarius-Brüdern. und daneben stellt sich eine Mithrandia - Nachtelfen-Schatten-Priesterin ... wo ist da die Verbindung zum Namen? vor allem weil Mithrandir "Elfen-Freund" bedeutet ... macht sehr viel sinn eine Nachtelfe als Elfenfreund zu bezeichnen ... zeugt ihr Name dann von ihrer Tugend häufig ihre Partner zu wechseln oder was?

Ich weiss das das jeder anders sieht aber bitte lass mir meine persönliche Meinung. Und ich weiss auch das es erlaubt ist Namen aus anderen Universen bei der Namensgebung heranzuziehen. jedoch geht es hier in diesem Thread um die dümmsten Namen auf RP-Servern 
und ne Hexe die wenn mans übersetzt der Werdegang der drei heiligen Edelsteine bedeutet. ja das find ich dumm
ebenso wie eine eine Nachtelfen-Priesterin die übersetzt Elbenfreund bedeutet ... auch sehr sinnig.
Ginge dann noch weiter mit Namen wie Eledhwen und Emerwen ... selbe Namen nur halt mit `und ´ gibts zB bei männlichen Avataren ... wobei die Namen eigentlich Elbenkriegerin und Elbenprinzessin bedeuten ... ich sage nicht das das nicht möglich ist *lacht* aber dumm finden darf ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Hab nen Schurken Fixoida genannt.



da lach ich mich kringelig wenn dich ein anderer Schurke "von hinten nimmt" (sorry aber mir viel gerade keine treffendere Ausdrucksweise ein :-) )
und der heißt dann Bamoida  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

quasi dein natürlicher Feind...


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Februar 2009)

Blutelf Schruke: Großerkampf
Zwergin Paladin: Großerheld


----------



## nur mal so (11. Februar 2009)

das dümmste was ich mal gesehn habe war :spongebob mit 5 sonderzeichen oder so^^
und was geil war war die gilde :schwitzt beim duschen lol hab ich mich weggeschmissen xD
und dann die standard namen wie todesritterr und sonstige ausführungen mit 10 millionen sonderzeichen ich frag mich wie man die wirklich aussprechen würde lol


----------



## imbalol (11. Februar 2009)

Beide Warris:
Handschuhtom
Zahnbürste


----------



## Sefirot (11. Februar 2009)

Die beiden schlimmsten die mir bis jetzt untergekommen sind waren Müslirapper und Trendyicetea.


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Sefirot schrieb:


> Die beiden schlimmsten die mir bis jetzt untergekommen sind waren Müslirapper und Trendyicetea.


Müslirapper find ich nu noch ganz witzich aber mir ist mal ein DuDu Kampfwuaschd übern weg gelaufen. Hab den gemeldet da war er 20, mit 70 ist er immernoch fröhlich mit dem Namen rumgedackelt.... Danke GMs


----------



## Wishmaste (11. Februar 2009)

hab n Hunter gesehen mit Huntermaster und Per heisst Milfhunter


----------



## redmoone (11. Februar 2009)

Naja toll ist natürlich auch Wurstwasser oder Hase und Häschen (ein paar.....)


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Müslirapper find ich nu noch ganz witzich ...


Witzig ist egal. RP heist rollenspiel server nicht komödiantenstadl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Witzig ist egal. RP heist rollenspiel server nicht komödiantenstadl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaa aber besser als so Namen wie "Hahadeinemudda" oder so.


----------



## Santa_Chief (11. Februar 2009)

Painklla

ist zwar ned auf nem rp server aber der char gehört meinem bruder (der war damals 14) ist nen untoter schurke xD und hat sich verschrieben naja der ist jetzt 65 oder so


----------



## Ladrion (11. Februar 2009)

Wurstkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (11. Februar 2009)

Warrimatras, ein Krieger Twink...zu Geil!


----------



## Hellfire1337 (11. Februar 2009)

warum eigentlich immer was mit wurst?^^
das geilste was ich ma gesehn hab war ein gnomhexer der hieß Boxxenpizza


----------



## Draccer (11. Februar 2009)

KONTERBIER (find ich irgendwie geil^^)

und...

Mettwurst mit Zwiebeln


----------



## Squiggel (11. Februar 2009)

"Pvphexer" war der knaller...


----------



## Vartez (11. Februar 2009)

Mhhh schlim is auch sowas Deâthwárrî    und das dan halt auch mit übelstvielen sonderzeichen auch für andere klassen <.<


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> da lach ich mich kringelig wenn dich ein anderer Schurke "von hinten nimmt" (sorry aber mir viel gerade keine treffendere Ausdrucksweise ein :-) )
> und der heißt dann Bamoida
> 
> 
> ...



Lol

Bamoida war vergeben.. D.h. es gibt schon einen.. mhm.. Ich sollte wachsam sein! Oo


----------



## Teradas (11. Februar 2009)

Immerich oder Ichtot au meinem Server.


----------



## MaZz3 (11. Februar 2009)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> gestern aufm  bg n warlock gesehen.. namens : "Ichfurzdichtot" ROFL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja leider entspringt der Name deiner Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Namen können maximal 12 Zeichen lang sein und 3 + 4 + 4 + 3 is bei mir 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du bist kreativ.

Sehr schön finde ich Dosenheal fürn Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far ... MazZe!


----------



## Gronn (11. Februar 2009)

Ottakringer, Gösser usw.


----------



## Karanidar (11. Februar 2009)

bratwurst
klappspaten


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Februar 2009)

ein geiler Name ist Fleischflöte


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Otakringer, Gösser usw.



Ottakringer find ich nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (11. Februar 2009)

gestern in der arena 

UD Krieger Gehirnwalze
Blutelf Pala Cômes
Orc Shami Báck

fand ich nicht schlecht ;>


----------



## Rickstar (11. Februar 2009)

Hunterpet heißt NenKitzler... am besten einfach ma /lecken eingeben^^


----------



## M3g4s (11. Februar 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Warrimatras, ein Krieger Twink...zu Geil!



Auf Forscherliga oder?


----------



## imbalol (11. Februar 2009)

Hab mal jmd gesehen der hat Wowspieler geheißen
Aber denke den gibts nimmer , aber wäre nice wenn er sich den Ältesten Titel geholt hätte =D


----------



## Sethek (11. Februar 2009)

Kotnascherin.

Ist aber Jahre her, und entgegen aller Befürchtungen hat nach kurzem Gespräch der Spieler ausgeloggt und den Char gelöscht - er wusste tatsächlich überhaupt nix von wegen Rollenspiel, war aber - was man so nicht erwartet hätte - sehr nett und hat sich 5 Minuten später wieder mit nem Namen gemeldet, der weder anstössig noch unpassend war mit der Aussage "Danke für die Erläuterung zum Thema Rollenspiel, ich probier das jetzt mal aus."

Warum ich das auch nach Jahren gern wiederhole? Weil das eine meiner wenigen Ausnahmen war, auf die WoW-community bezogen.


----------



## Ashrokse (11. Februar 2009)

Was mir an schlechten Namen untergekommen ist war so:

Khaelthas

nach der Umbennenung

Kelthas

nach der Umbennenung dann

Kalthas

und nach der Umbennung dann

Kardan oder so ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na welche Klasse war das wohl? Ja ein Blutelfmagier, der noch nie was von Khael'thas gehört hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> achja ego 1899... wenn du das auf dem bild bist muss ich gestehen das du recht gut aussiehst xD
> und wenns nur deine freundin ist: gz



Freundin? Gut aussehen? Was ist des?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (11. Februar 2009)

Moin, mein erster Beitrag hier &#61514;

Hab mir ja schon viele lustige Sachen hier gelesen^^

Also RP ist wohl generell so eine Sache für sich, stirbt sicher völlig aus. Bei uns aufm Mithrilorden hab ich bisher nur sehr wenig Bekanntschaften gemacht, die ein wenig RP praktiziert haben, aber die Male die ich an einer Hand abzählen kann, waren ja schon irgndwie lustig. 

Klar, die Ini hat dann locker 1 ½ Stunden länger gedauert, aber es war ja schon lustig wie jede Aktion geplant wurde, hatte was, aber sicher nicht auf Dauer….ist sehr Zeitaufwändig wie ich finde…Und die Namenswahl spiegelt natürlich genau das wieder. Wenns schnell gehen muss (wie derzeit jede Faser dieses Spiels) dann heißen die Tauren von morgen einfach Gammelfleisch oder Gnome Sturmriese…abgesehen davon, dass es wohl auf jedem Server alle nur erdenklichen Wortkombinationen mit „Shadow“, „Dark“, „Bad“ zu entdecken gibt.

Traurig aber wahr. Lustig ist nur, dass sich in der Regel schon im Vorhinein ableiten lässt was für eine Art Spieler sich hinter dieser „Waffelschnitte“ verbirgt.

Ich finde die Namensgebung kann schon viel über den Spieler hinter dem Monitor verraten und das sollte man sich schon etwas mühe geben, auch wenn ich leider im Nachhinein feststellen durfte, dass es auch schon einige „Draklors“ auf einigen Servern gibt -.-

So einzigartig war der Name dann wohl doch nicht, aber der Grundgedanke zählt ;-)


----------



## RazZerrR (11. Februar 2009)

Maggifix


----------



## BrdDaSram (11. Februar 2009)

Typischer Schurkenname; Hìnterdír - genauso geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumanchu-Zuluhed (11. Februar 2009)

Weiß nicht obs schon genannt worden ist. 

Hunter Pet: Sterbehilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (11. Februar 2009)

agolbur schrieb:


> ne "nackte" blutelfe namens wursthaufen



Das is Banktwink von nem Kumpel von mir.

Auf alle Fälle heißt der so ähnlich und is weibl. Blutelfe :>


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Moin, mein erster Beitrag hier &#61514;
> 
> Hab mir ja schon viele lustige Sachen hier gelesen^^
> 
> Also RP ist wohl generell so eine Sache für sich, stirbt sicher völlig aus. Bei uns aufm Mithrilorden hab ich bisher nur sehr wenig Bekanntschaften gemacht, die ein wenig RP praktiziert haben, aber die Male die ich an einer Hand abzählen kann, waren ja schon irgndwie lustig.


Juhuuuu ein Mitmithriler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (11. Februar 2009)

Hunterpet: kackbratze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (11. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Juhuuuu ein Mitmithriler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oha, noch ein "Leidensgenosse"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ist ja halb so wild^^


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

gvpn schrieb:


> -Aldibrot
> -Ikillyou (als pala) xD
> -Ehemann o_O
> -Killerjaeger (pet hieß wie auch sonst... "killerpet")


Soll das heißen, dass Palas etwa schlecht wären und sie keine Gegner töten können? Wenn son Name vergeben wird, dann gehören Palas zu der passensten Klasse für diesen Name, wobei der Name absolut billig ist.
Naja n Mage namens Kühlschrank... naja... , aber iwie auch wieder cool.^^


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Oha, noch ein "Leidensgenosse"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hihi spieltst du Horde oder Allianz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (11. Februar 2009)

Mich regen die auf die nichts in nem RP verloren habe.

die heissen dann ca so: Ultraelf
                                   CSzocker
                                   XBOX360
                                   usw...

is wirklich schlimm geworden...^^


----------



## djmayman (11. Februar 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> naja namen nicht direkt aber hab mal ne gilde aufm bg gesehen die hiessen :
> 
> CSI Orgrimmar
> und
> ...






bei uns gits ne gilde die nennt sich CSI Nethersturm


----------



## Razervus (11. Februar 2009)

ne blutelfe namens Xeslana 
aufn ersten blick nix komisches aber lest es mal rückwärts ^^ ;D


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (11. Februar 2009)

Razervus schrieb:


> ne blutelfe namens Xeslana
> aufn ersten blick nix komisches aber lest es mal rückwärts ^^ ;D



:´D  ROFL 

mein eigener charr Schurkenmen >.< jaich weiß "schurkenmänner" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eig egal ich bin ja aufm pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

n kumpel heißt "ohrenschmalz" mit vielen akzenten^^


----------



## Sthorm (11. Februar 2009)

also wegen bifrost  der *twink* von bofrost, ich mein der name is eig ja aus der nordischen mythologie vom regenbogen um asgard??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (11. Februar 2009)

imbalol schrieb:


> Hab mal jmd gesehen der hat Wowspieler geheißen
> Aber denke den gibts nimmer , aber wäre nice wenn er sich den Ältesten Titel geholt hätte =D


Rofl. Ältester"Wowspieler"


----------



## Nêkrô1337 (11. Februar 2009)

Arena Team : Pony Slaystation 
nice idee find ich hab mich lange nichmehr gekriegt vor lachen xD


----------



## Leetas (11. Februar 2009)

Am schlimmsten...was ich jemals gesehen hab....war eine Draenai-Todesritterin namens Aârthâs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (11. Februar 2009)

hatte ma nen feuermage im raid namens Grill war so gail


----------



## Stonies (11. Februar 2009)

Also wenn mann mich fragt (was hier aber sowieso niemand tut) haben allgemein Namen die keine Namen sind absolut nix in einem Rollenspiel verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (11. Februar 2009)

mir ist mal ein schurke begegnet namens: Schurke...man war der einfalsreich!

EDITH:Mein kumpel hat mal einen pala auf meinen acc erstellt names lolrathon xD als ich dann iner ini war hat mal einer geschrieben:,lol greif doch an! Ohman ich musste mich ablachen xD


----------



## Trockenbrot (11. Februar 2009)

Bin nicht auf nem RP Server, denn da würd ich mir sowas nicht erlauben. Aber auf Blackhand heißt meine Orc-Deff-Kriegerin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Trockenbrot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und beim Mondfestevent hab ich mir natürlich den passenden Titel geholt und bin somit:

*Älteste Trockenbrot*


Zu schade das mein Gesuch ein "Das" davor zu bekommen, abgelehnt wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich, "Das älteste Trockenbrot" treibt sicher dem ein oder anderen Tränen in die Augen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (11. Februar 2009)

Gilden kenn ich auch ein paar
-Rougepotatoes
-We smoke allys
-Onyxias pizza-lieferant
-Elefanten von unten
-Orcs in Handtüchern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Blizzhate
-Tomatensalat
-Dräckssau
-Hintermann


sind aber alles nur irgendwelche lowies


----------



## Loinus (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal ein DK mit dem NamenMaxmusterman  gesehen ^^


----------



## deskeen (11. Februar 2009)

was haltet ihr von dem Gildennamen: Arbeitsamterfürchtig


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (11. Februar 2009)

Streuselkuchen....


----------



## FonKeY (11. Februar 2009)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> ich finde es dumm das wenn leute schon ihre namen in englisch schreiben sie meist nie richtig schreiben -.-




ja die nehmen immer den google übersetzer ...also schlechte übersetzungen und teilweise falsch geschrieben so ist das halt!

die müssen ja mit ihren char rumlaufen.....hab mal einen 80iger gesehn der hatte 3akzente ...den invitet doch keiner=D


----------



## FonKeY (11. Februar 2009)

letztens is mir nen dk mit dme namen bambi über den weggelaufen ( er war tank^^)


----------



## Nania (11. Februar 2009)

Bezeichnungen aus dem Haushalt und Lebensmittel sollten - naja ich weiß gar nicht, was  man damit machen sollte.
Aber von besonderem Einfallsreichtum der Leute hinter den Charakteren zeugt das meiner Meinung nach nicht, sondern wohl eher von vorpupertärem Verhalten.

Trockenbrot? Älteste Trockenbrot? 
Tränen vor Lachen habe ich nicht in den Augen, sondern eher vor Scham  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau die Namen sind es in meinen Augen, die das Spiel so erscheinen lassen, als wären hinter den leuchtenden Helden in ihren schicken Rüstungen tatsächlich nur kleine Kinder. Dann kann ich die Kritik (Kiddies) auch voll und ganz nachvollziehen


----------



## Black Cat (11. Februar 2009)

bei uns aufm realm gibts nen männlichen char namens pizzamann und ne weibliche schurkin mit pizzafrau als nick, hab auch schon ein jäger gesehen der wurstbrot hieß.. soviel zu intelligenz und fantasy names


----------



## krustenkäse1 (11. Februar 2009)

ich find solche namen echt super da seh ich gleich wen ich nich in ne ini mitnehmen brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chregi (11. Februar 2009)

ganz klaar die Rôòxxxòôõr typen und wie sie auch alle heissen mögen... gibts leider immer noch...

sonderzeichen sollte man verbieten!

mfg


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Chregi schrieb:


> ganz klaar die Rôòxxxòôõr typen und wie sie auch alle heissen mögen... gibts leider immer noch...
> 
> sonderzeichen sollte man verbieten!
> 
> mfg


Gegen den Sparsamen Gebrauch davon spricht ja nix... aber 2 ist das absolute Maximum


----------



## Ragile (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab ja immer wieder gern "Windelfresse" eins verpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Rag


----------



## Polarfox (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hab einen Gnomen-Krieger angespielt, noch nicht hoch im lvl und der heißt "Schildlaus"..ich find den lsutig und passend, und für nen selten gespielten allie-twink alle mal okay...
aber andere Namen die man in verschiedenen varianten oder mit sonderzeichen immer wieder sieht find ich auch nicht besonders kreativ


----------



## Lacurac (11. Februar 2009)

Es gab auch schon Toilettentaucher als Gilde 

-Fortsetzung
-Spiderschwein
-Flanders
-usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (11. Februar 2009)

Lacurac schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon Toilettentaucher als Gilde
> 
> -Fortsetzung
> -Spiderschwein
> ...


Mein nächster Char heißt Usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (11. Februar 2009)

Also mir ist Saftsack,Klodeckel und Weltesser schonmal untergekommen.


----------



## Oliver.P (11. Februar 2009)

Currywurst ist mal vööllig daneben


----------



## youngceaser (11. Februar 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Der is fies... aber geil! xD


und der ist noch fieser du hast es als erster heute geschafft einen 1 Jahre alten post zu zitieren ( du warst aber nicht der einzige mindestens 5 stück sind dir gefolgt)


Razervus schrieb:


> ne blutelfe namens Xeslana
> aufn ersten blick nix komisches aber lest es mal rückwärts ^^ ;D


Wie geil dazu fällt mir grad die gilde <Parge Lenis> ein (einfach mal die ersten Buchstaben tauschen)


----------



## Maiym (11. Februar 2009)

*weg-werf* haha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir sin auch schon n paar lustige übern weg gelaufen:

Frostsabber : Troll Firemage 

Bierumfear : Orc Hexer

Guldanisdown : Zwerg Warri an nem Mittwoch Morgen xD

Muhviehstar : was wohl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Gilden hab ich schon gesehn.. zB "kennt Wayne in RL", n char namens Halbzahn mit der gilde "nenn mich Halbi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und "EF BIE EI" ( einfach lesen so wies da steht)


----------



## löööy (11. Februar 2009)

mir sind einige namen auf kult der verdammten begegnet wie: 
-Hackfresse
-Wokedipokedi
-Machboom


----------



## Virusmaster (11. Februar 2009)

en schurke namens gänseblümchen


----------



## Kiandria (11. Februar 2009)

-Dönerboy
-Derdarktroll
-Thedarkboy


----------



## FE3L-X (11. Februar 2009)

fab52002 schrieb:


> Namen wie:
> Darkrouge
> Killerrouge
> Rougemaster
> ...


----------



## Kiryo (11. Februar 2009)

bei uns gabs mal ne gilde die hieß "schluckt für Gold"


----------



## Snoxy (11. Februar 2009)

Der Jäger Thedarktroll
Mit seinem Krieger Thedarkwarri
und seinem DK Thedarkboi

Unbezahlbar.


Edit: Erst jetzt den Beitrag 3 Posts über mir vom Kollegen vom Realm gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (11. Februar 2009)

Also letztens hab ich nen Menschen gekillt wo "mcdonalds" hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (12. Februar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Nein ich bin dem Twink von Bofrost begegnet: Bifrost



Könnte auch aus der nordischen Mythologie kommen, dann wäre es eine Brücke und sogar RP-tauglich *g* 

Mein absoluter Favorite bleibt Spülbecken der Undeadrogue.


----------



## Aris199214 (12. Februar 2009)

Gehirnkrampf-untoter krieger^^


----------



## Fantal (12. Februar 2009)

Finde eher am Schlimmsten solche Leute egal ob RP Server oder nicht. Mit -lol also Iditionlol oderso was.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. Februar 2009)

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. 
Ich finde Leute dämlich die sich über anderer Leute Namen Lustig und ein auf Spiesser machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (12. Februar 2009)

Langsam wirds echt schwer nen Namen zu finden der mir gefällt und noch nicht vergeben ist^^ 
zu meinen besseren zählen wohl "Zhiala" und "Mahiri", zu den eher schwachen "Kleinesübel"-ork Schami, "Cloudmane"-graue Tauren Druidin, "Tollertroll"-na ratet mal... und die ehemalige Pala-Elfe namens "Ketzerin"

Auf nem RP-Server würd ich solche Namen nicht wählen, dafür mach ich zu gerne RP (Pen+Paper, so mit RL und Freunden und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Becheuert find ich vor Allem Namen die mit Sonderzeichen geschrieben werden die man normalerweise nicht verwendet wie z.B. dem dänischen ö (mit dem Strich durch), dem isländischen(?) th (das d mit dem Strich oben) oder diesem A mit dem ° drüber. Zumal die Leute nichtmal wissen was für Buchstaben das eigentlich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elinya (12. Februar 2009)

Das bekloppteste was ich je gesehn habe war der Name MEISTERBLADE!!


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2009)

ui da hat jemand meienn alten thread wieder ausgegraben... ^^

naja hab bei mir aufn konsortium letztens nen " Deathritter "  gesehen... aber naja wie gesagt ich hab aufgehört mich über so geistig miderbemittelte aufzuregnen, jedem das seine...


----------



## bananengurke (12. Februar 2009)

Leider nicht auf nem rollenspiel server aber der name passt auch heir rein:
Warbirnger - mensch pala (80)


war mit nem 80 todesritter in ner ini der hiess irgendwie mit darkevil der war aber auch super evil und dark und so und unheilig pöse! (warn knub)


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2009)

hmm nee dann passts eigentlich grade nich hier rein wie der threadtitel schon sagt, da ich auf nem nicht RP server sowas fast schon erwarte...

sorry aber sieht man ja auch an den namen deiner chars um ehrlich zu sein... ^^  wenn man im BG nur noch auf palas die brötchen, oder dudus die tasse heißten trifft hört man irgendwann auf sich darüber zu wundern...


----------



## Norti (12. Februar 2009)

Hdmi..jäger
Häxagnom..ja ihr habt recht ist ein Gnom hexer
Coolmint...jäger
Heilschnecke..priesterin
Gravixlol..Paladin
Louvré
Blackwarriar..paladin
Backsttaber....nein ihr werdet nie drauf kommen welche klasse xD

jaja rp server sind nun mal sehr streng und man hat am anfang gelesen was die bedingungen für soeinen sind^^


----------



## Trockenbrot (12. Februar 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Bezeichnungen aus dem Haushalt und Lebensmittel sollten - naja ich weiß gar nicht, was  man damit machen sollte.
> Aber von besonderem Einfallsreichtum der Leute hinter den Charakteren zeugt das meiner Meinung nach nicht, sondern wohl eher von vorpupertärem Verhalten.
> 
> Trockenbrot? Älteste Trockenbrot?
> ...



Wenn du nicht nicht drüber schmutzeln kann, dann solltest vielleicht mal überlegen das es sich um ein Spiel handelt das Spaß machen soll. ;-)

Aber wie gesagt, auf nem RP Server würde ich solch einen Namen nicht verwenden. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich Trockenbrot erstellte, wollt ich garnicht mehr zocken. Ein Kumpel hat mich überredet ihm eben in den Lowlevels zur Seite zu stehn... . Also neuer Char 1. gesehenes Objekt auf dem Tisch eingegeben und Go!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ich auch anders kann zeigt wohl mein orc Hexer "Gargnash".

Um zum Threatthema zurück zu kommen:
Andere geile Namen die ich bisher gesehen habe waren aber auch:

Mawegda - Tauren Krieger
Lichtaus - Schurke
Kaufdas - Wohl eine Auktionsmule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imognimma - Da hatte wohl auch einer keine Lust mehr.

Gildennamen:
ist AFK
will seine Ruhe
hat ne Gilde
Masthof AG


----------



## Mondokawaki (12. Februar 2009)

Nicht dumm aber zu geil:

PORTSTEINSCHWALBEN


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2009)

haha Lichtaus für nen Schurken find ich aber geil : D


----------



## toryz (12. Februar 2009)

Zock mir grad einen neuen Twink hoch und die "dümmsten" Namen sieht man wohl im Classic Bereich rumlaufen:

Spongebobguy <--- oha
Palakrieger
Fighter <- mit 15.000 möglichen Sonderzeichen gesehen


----------



## Gardalcro (12. Februar 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen das der geilste Gildenname überhaupt

THUNDERBLUFF BASEJUMPERS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist.



Die waren mal sehr kreativ.

Hut ab


----------



## Shrukan (12. Februar 2009)

Déàdknîght
Ârthás
Lánzélôt
Âléxtrázá 
usw..

da krieg ich Augenkrebs wenn ich so was lese und mir dann xyz sagt ich soll so einen laden.

Name der mir momentan auf meinem Realm auffällt und nervt:
Staatsfeínd.


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Mikethebike
Gangstajosi
usw...


----------



## Abeille (13. Februar 2009)

hm wo soll man anfangen und aufhören - wie viele shadow..., killer..., death... kombinationen (oft mit sonderzeichen gibt es denn?) dazu dann noch so einfälle wie Schamane (ratet welche klasse) ... aber alles laut gm rp-konform. ebenso gilde namen wie gummibären.... 

was schließen wir daraus? roleplay geht blizzard am allerwertesten vorbei (ok ein jäger musste sein pet Goebbelz immerhin umbenennen) - ist ja auch logisch die paar die wegen nicht vorhandenem rp wow verlassen werden locker von den ganzen deppen die von rp keine ahnung haben ausgeglichen - tja und zu allererst zählt nunmal das geld. schade eigentlich, weil mit rp kann man eine menge aus diesem spiel mehr rausholen als es die reine epix-jagd hergibt :-(


----------



## Valkyria_ (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab auch 2 Chars (beschimpft mich ruhig....) aber die Namen ergeben mehr oder minder einen kleinen Sinn: 


Geldmuschí ---- is nur mein Bankchar
Assimilliert  ---- weil der mit der Brille aussieht wie'n Borg (bekannt aus Star Trek)   <--- Hintergrund: habn server gewechselt und hatte plötzlich so nen dämlichen Namen mit Zahlen und Buchstaben, und mir fiel nix bessres ein XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (13. Februar 2009)

soll nicht böse sein aber "mir fiel nichts besseres ein" ist ein saublöde ausrede. wer nichtmal soviel fantasie hat sich einen guten namen auszudenken, der hat auf einem roleplay server in einem fantasygame nichts zu suchen. 
einen gefallen tust du dir damit auch nicht denn bei den beiden namen denken die meisten sofort an ein nerviges blödes kiddie, dem man lieber aus dem weg geht - auch wenn du evtl echt nett sein solltest.


----------



## STAR1988 (13. Februar 2009)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Mikethebike






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns gabs mal wen der hieß *Frankthetank*


----------



## Dazar (13. Februar 2009)

Wagina mal gesehen ... kp obs den namen so noch gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Broiler kommt auch relativ stylisch rüber

mein alli heisst Ponyhof ... warum das weiß ich selber nicht mehr


----------



## Hangatyr (13. Februar 2009)

tja, wenn die Namen zumindest auf RP-Servern einer stärkeren Kontrolle unterliegen würden, aber Blizz ist das Wurst, die warten erst auf Beschwerdetickets.

zuletzt gesehen

Wassermax
Bamesjond

oder als Gilde

Betreutes Wohnen Dalaran

*kopfschüttel*


so long


----------



## JohnnyGomez (13. Februar 2009)

mir is mal ne untote hexe begegnet, die hieß gammeltante...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2009)

Mir ist mal jemand begegnet, der hieß "OMGKiddy"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CraAck (13. Februar 2009)

Lebenstod
Bärtigefrau

alles was ein lol am ende hat wie:
Davidlol
Psycholol
Frostlol
Epiclol
etc.

Alle Rpgpve Namen auch wenn manche davon cool sind rpgpve/pvp suxx hard..

alle lustig unlustigen namen wie:
Scrub
Männleinstehauf
Kugrindfilet..

/discuss


----------



## Hváll (13. Februar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Nein ich bin dem Twink von Bofrost begegnet: Bifrost
> 
> oh man sind die echt lächerlich. DasLächerlichste, was ich an Namen je fabriziert habe sind Herewithoutu(auf einem normalen pvp) und Blacklady(auch ein normaler pvp), spiele auch auf nem rp und da hab ich nur sinnige namen gewählt.



Bifröst (altnord.: „schwankende Himmelsstraße“), auch als Bilröst oder Beberast bezeichnet, ist in der nordischen Mythologie die dreistrahlige Regenbogenbrücke zwischen Midgard und Asgard und damit die Verbindung zwischen „Himmelsreich“ und „Erdenwelt“.

Mal ganz hart selfowned


----------



## Valkyria_ (13. Februar 2009)

gammeltante XD


----------



## Blood_Mannoroth (13. Februar 2009)

--> AffenJunge
--> NixGut

War mal in einer Gilde, die hieß   "klaut bei KiK"

Und auf meinem Server gibts ne Gilde die heißt "Geile Gilde super Idee" oder "Besoffene Gilde"
Find ich total lustig.... -.- ( Ironie )


----------



## MigNighthawk (13. Februar 2009)

Hmmm vor einiger zeit ist mir der Gildenname  "Betreutes Wohnen Dalaran" auf Server Theradras ins Auge gefallen ich habe mich fast in die Hose gemacht vor lachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (13. Februar 2009)

Bei uns auf dem RP-Server gabs mal kurzzeitig einen 
Tauren namens *Bullenhoden* (da haben Tickets tatsächlich geholfen)
*Müll* Trollbankchar (?) (glaub die gibt's heute noch)

vorhin gesehen
*Gottesvater* 

da sag ich nur autsch.


----------



## Stefge (13. Februar 2009)

ich hab mal ein gesehn der hieß gummyepuppe in der gilde schadowfalls


----------

